# Pictures from cities | Lahore



## SMC

This topic will have pictures from Lahore. Please do not post pictures of things under construction. Only anything that has been constructed 100&#37; should be posted. Please try to keep posting of historical buildings and architecture to a minimum as this is about Infrastructure.


----------



## SMC

View attachment e2de408db53be0bf04f7b26377752c27.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 2bbc7b8e154555e87bf4a0a3c34f4010.jpg



View attachment ce483740ab523f96d1b19c0b3e63f226.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 359d8404b96d2b95aa1dbcfa938380c3.jpg



View attachment cc9203cf0ff77655496aadde26d1150c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

View attachment 697c02be5b51d9262b3712e8e6958c88.jpg



View attachment 5ddaf0cab189797974ec6127724a7beb.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

View attachment 9c23d2e6a68bd9212510d33d158c45b5.jpg



View attachment 4f669521378634026f90176710af6f44.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 04bf2fd5e4e21fd3cc855c7c72207b1d.jpg



View attachment 04c82f6a7ac69e1a1c71afb8db01e7ac.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment b90c36231abfe2f9fd7585aaa442b4fc.jpg



View attachment f2240f312ef016550501a201179e78af.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 003d742982dc48ae4b536df9703cc418.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 92abd4ffecd8ca8f203076a304682835.jpg



View attachment 2760d5ed3bbb12557441e17d72b40aaf.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

View attachment 5aacb2cd01bf2cdbc8e7ac529c5b98cf.jpg



View attachment aa078d4a790029d1ba0e16e9ea6d407b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 7b2feccb9429c207d3d39a524f899ae3.jpg




View attachment d684b1c0e5a60b8ae1e40e0868680803.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment dde2607cd1af1bd4beb97b4db5dce638.jpg




View attachment d0d985aa10b855ca4f6e2d14cab78488.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 7165316bcb4b0af6167f65a10880b4a0.jpg



View attachment a5c809b85164a437e2113bbd11ee769e.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 77d7d271e42a5e0e25608ddaf2c8b69b.jpg



View attachment d8324df0c8e9d0e4822fad11b3e31fac.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 98b9b69bc00b8709c376e7f8dfaff2d2.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment f6bc6299a9c0f2e489ca41b1ef7068c0.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 4a0977f5319102cfcec1664f1313174d.jpg



View attachment 424823787f99852d2f1133c8b728d7f4.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 3e87eca52b2e188e0612322d1a9bd981.jpg




View attachment 7b442e11d8c89b611120908482f4159a.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment b916cb30eb3ec611bb2a1ffd59cedffb.jpg




Gaddafi Stadium


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

View attachment 1297e1139320f9d1ce63e6bd99eeb238.jpg



View attachment 1af964b8124e81809e0d3bba358f067b.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment c9af22f3154ab7368423b253bbf19c82.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 0aec911a5692f77e7181e4cc167ba827.jpg


----------



## Contrarian

Any of you ever been to India??


----------



## Neo

Beautiful pictures Ahsan! 

Did you know Lahore has the largest concentration of Mughal monuments than any other city in the sub continent?


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> Any of you ever been to India??



Yes, so often that I lost count!
There are only a few states I've not visited yet.


----------



## Contrarian

then u post pictures of India LOL!!


----------



## SMC

My name is not Rahman :wall: Its Ahsan


----------



## Neo

Ahsan_R said:


> My name is not Rahman :wall: Its Ahsan



Who said it wasn't?


----------



## Janbaz

Neo said:


> Who said it wasn't?



Mischief! Shararat!


----------



## dabong1

just come back from lahore...what a excellent city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

malaymishra123 said:


> Any of you ever been to India??



I once transited through Bombay airport. 
It stinks. thats all I have seen. BTW who was the Architect!:wall: 
Lot of my aquintacies have also visited India. They told me there are no pretty pictures. Instead it was horrible what they told me.
FYI, Lahore is not all of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

BATMAN said:


> I once transited through Bombay airport.
> It stinks. thats all I have seen. BTW who was the Architect!:wall:
> Lot of my aquintacies have also visited India. They told me there are no pretty pictures. Instead it was horrible what they told me.
> FYI, Lahore is not all of Pakistan.



common man been to India few times.you are not doing justice here.Bombay airport is not all of india either.


----------



## Contrarian

BATMAN said:


> I once transited through Bombay airport.
> It stinks. thats all I have seen. BTW who was the Architect!:wall:
> Lot of my aquintacies have also visited India. They told me there are no pretty pictures. Instead it was horrible what they told me.
> FYI, Lahore is not all of Pakistan.



Well, i hope you listen to their advice and never come agin 
The whole country is like the Bombay airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

BATMAN said:


> I once transited through Bombay airport.
> It stinks. thats all I have seen. BTW who was the Architect!:wall:
> Lot of my aquintacies have also visited India. They told me there are no pretty pictures. Instead it was horrible what they told me.
> FYI, Lahore is not all of Pakistan.



India is a ****** country, please dont come again!!!!

Cheetah,

Visit India more, Have Fun.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Oh Cheetah, my offer is an open invitation to all here....whenever any of the guys here are in New Delhi, just tell me. We can meet up and go out


----------



## Neo

dabong1 said:


> just come back from lahore...what a excellent city



Please post some pics here. I can't get enough of Lahore.  
Did you know that Lahore has the largest concentration of Mughal monuments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

malaymishra123 said:


> Any of you ever been to India??



me many times visited India specially Calcutta my family is from there originally i also went to Delhi, Ajmer, diga(orissa) Agra ,Jaipur. Patna ,chamble in bihar Patna village district something i forgot the name see the movie omkara, shakti(new) dacait, gangajal they all have shown the places i have relatives in . i ve been to Lucknow, Kanpur. Allahabad in u.p .


----------



## Contrarian

!!fuk!!- i think you'v been to more places than i have!!

tell me that you found delhi the best place :rock:


----------



## Interceptor

OMG this is a breath talking city this is on my list of favorite destinations, I am going to visit Lahore it looks like europe down there or like Dubia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

This morning I saw on TV that they are going to remove all the ugly construction and renovate the original red brick building of the Lahore Railway Station. It used be a really beautiful building made up of blocks in the shape of chess pieces. It is very good news indeed, better late than never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Yes, it was kind of different and gave a cultural feeling when i been there. Anyways, glad to hear that.


----------



## Neo

*Minar-e-Pakistan*


----------



## Neo

*In daylight...*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Shalimar Gardens *


----------



## Moin91

GC University lahore:



LAhore Foodstreet:


----------



## Neo

*Lahore Museum*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Bahria Town*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Lahore Chauburji*


----------



## Neo

*View of Lahore in the mid nineteenth century*


----------



## Neo

*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Lahore Gate*


----------



## Neo

*Shalimar Bagh*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Lahore International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Railway Church*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Lahore Railway Station, 1880*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Mosaic Tiled Tower, Lahore, Pakistan *


----------



## Neo

*St. Anthony Church, Lahore*


----------



## Neo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Alfalah Mosque,Bahria Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

It might be yet another university building, but it's Lahore Cathedral, completed in 1887 to a design by Oldred Scott, son of Gilbert; the towers were added in 1913. Photographs from 1925 show additional spires, but they apparently didn't last, because they're missing from photographs from 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Mian Mir shrine in Lahore.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Lahore Country Club *


----------



## Neo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

View attachment b5053481a554bc1dff76fd5d99804960.jpg


----------



## Neo

*Data Ganj*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## braveheart

Nice pics , Thanks


----------



## Flintlock

Neo said:


> Beautiful pictures Ahsan!
> 
> Did you know Lahore has the largest concentration of Mughal monuments than any other city in the sub continent?



Really? Even more than Delhi? Delhi is crawling with mughal monuments, so much so that it has numerous traffic islands with an authentic mughal tomb as decoration!! What an honour for a simple traffic island!! 

Lucknow is famous for Islamic architecture. The entire city is a monument. Sadly most of the old havelis and smaller monuments are in a state of disrepair. How are Lahore's monuments taken care of?


----------



## Flintlock

Neo said:


> Yes, so often that I lost count!
> There are only a few states I've not visited yet.



Are you an ISI agent? Can you be more specific as to which parts you have visited......so that I can do some "research?"


----------



## Flintlock

Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore

cc Asad K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neo

Stealth Assassin said:


> Are you an ISI agent? Can you be more specific as to which parts you have visited......so that I can do some "research?"



I can tell you but then I'll have to kill you!


----------



## EagleEyes




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Shahi Hammam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

nice pics...


----------



## khanz

lahore is beautiful !


----------



## cabatli_53

Great historical constructions....Thanks bro.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*A winter morning in Lahore taken along the Punjab University part of the Lahore Canal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Food Street in Gawalmandi, Lahore is a centre of traditional Pakistani food. The site is surrounded by centuries-old buildings and places like Landa Bazaar, Mayo Hospital and Baansan-wala Bazaar. The food street is open to traffic in the morning but as the sun sets, the street is closed to motorized vehicles. Hungry visitors arrive and stay till very late at night, enjoying some of the best local food available in Lahore. It is one of the unique tourist attractions in Lahore. It is open 24/7, except during Ramadan where food is not served during the day time. Food can be ordered from any shop while sitting at one place.

The traditional Kashmiri-Persian architecture can still be seen, used extensively in buildings surrounding that place.*






Food Street (Gawalmandi) - Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Wazir Khan Mosque was built in 1634-35 AD during the reign of Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan by Ilam-ud-din-Dinsari commonly known as Nawab Wazir Khan, who was governor of Lahore till 1639 AD. The entire mosque is built with small bricks laid in "Kanker Lime" with a sparkling of red sand-stone. It was built in seven years. The mosque is located inside the Inner City and is easiest accessed from Delhi Gate.*






Pigeons on the dome of the Wazir Khan Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Gurudwara Dera Sahib Panjvin Patshahi - Shrine of Guru Arjan Dev (1563- 1606 A.D). Gurudwara Dera Sahib is situated opposite Lahore Fort near Badshahi Mosque. The Gurudwara was built by Maharaja Ranjit Singh in the memory of Guru Arjan Dev, the fifth Sikh Guru who complied the Adi Granth, the principal part of Sikh scriptures.*






Gurdwara Dera Sahib Panjvin Patshahi. Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

giny lahore ne wekhya gamya hi nai


is waga se mujhy bhi 1998 main 10 hours k liye lahore gana para


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The origins of Lahore Fort are obscure and are traditionally based on various myths. However, during the excavation carried out in 1959 by the Department of Archaeology, in front of Diwan-e-Aam, a gold coin of Mahmood of Ghazni dated A.H. 416 (1025 A.D.) was found at a depth of 7.62 metres from the level of the lawns. Cultural layers continued to a further depth of 5 metres, giving strong indications that people had lived here, long before the conquest of Lahore by Mahmood in 1021 A.D. Further mention of the fort is traceable to Shahab-ud-din Muhammad Ghuri's successive invasions of Lahore from 1180 to 1186 A.D.*






*The original 450 year old brick paths - Lahore Fort *


----------



## RabzonKhan

imran khan said:


> giny lahore ne wekhya gamya hi nai


............


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Catholic Cathedral of the Sacred Heart, one of the outstanding historical monuments of Lahore located in the heart of the city on Lawrence Road will celebrate its 100th birthday on 19th November 2007.

The founder of this majestic Temple of God was Dr. Godfrey Pelckmans, a Capuchin Bishop from Belgium. The design of this masterpiece was made according to the Roman Byzantine style by a Belgium architect, Dr. Dubbeleere of Antwerp. The construction work commenced in 1902 and was completed in 1907. Bishop Fabian Eestermans consecrated the Church on 19th November 1907 in an impressive ceremony.

The total length is about 200 feet. The belfry steeple stands 165 feet high, while the magnificent dome, 120 feet high, is flanked by four elegant turrets.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

So beautyful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Lahore Gymkhana Cricket Club (LGCC) sits inside the Bagh-e-Jinnah, originally called Lawrence Gardens. LGCC faces the Governor house with the Mall Road separating the main old Gymkhana Building and the Bagh-e-Jinnah garden grounds. The outer perimeter of the LGCC ground is ringed by tall giant Shisham and Peepal trees; other trees, each more than 80-100 years of age, still cover the gardens of Bagh-e-Jinnah and act as the lungs of central Lahore. 

Early LGCC Test Matches 1900- 1950s 

The Maharajas of Jammu & Kashmir and Patiala, had regular cricket matches against Lahore Gymkhana. A match between the British Army and World XI, was played at LGCC in 1911. The World XI had most players from Gloucestershire and Lancashire while the Army team was drawn from the 87th Punjab, 17th Lancasters, 15th Sikhs and the King's Regiment. The World team won by 61 runs - one Henderson with 59, being the top scorer. *


----------



## Moin91

Thanks Rabzon for pics and details...


----------



## RabzonKhan

Moin91 said:


> Thanks Rabzon for pics and details...


My pleasure.


----------



## BATMAN

Rabzon said:


> *The Lahore Gymkhana Golf club is considered to be one of the oldest Golf Clubs in pakistan. and is believed to have been founded in the late years of 19th century. some time after the 1857 War of independence. The first organization golf tournament played over its course was most probably the Champion Medal (Roe Medal) held in january 1895. *



This picture is not of Lahore GYM Khana golf club, infect it is GYM Khana cricket club.
As far I remember from my school days, GYM Khana club have a newer building.
I wonder if they have same practice in canteen that eat and write the name of member.  I have misused this practice in my 8th grade on couple of occasions.  my class fellow lured me in...very wrong... but sweet old memories from the past. 
Best wishes for the lovely Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Rabzon said:


> *The Catholic Cathedral of the Sacred Heart, one of the outstanding historical monuments of Lahore located in the heart of the city on Lawrence Road will celebrate its 100th birthday on 19th November 2007.
> 
> The founder of this majestic Temple of God was Dr. Godfrey Pelckmans, a Capuchin Bishop from Belgium. The design of this masterpiece was made according to the Roman Byzantine style by a Belgium architect, Dr. Dubbeleere of Antwerp. The construction work commenced in 1902 and was completed in 1907. Bishop Fabian Eestermans consecrated the Church on 19th November 1907 in an impressive ceremony.
> 
> The total length is about 200 feet. The belfry steeple stands 165 feet high, while the magnificent dome, 120 feet high, is flanked by four elegant turrets.*



As far I remember sacred heart is a church and cathedral is the one opposite to the highcourt building, where Bishop of Lahore resides.
Cathedral of Lahore is even more beautiful... ahh and same good old days.
If sacred heart was founded after 1900 than cathedral of Lahore is about 20years older than it. 
Picture can be seen at below given link>
Panoramio - Photo of Lahore - The Cathedral, McLeod Road
More pictures of Lahore city:
Lahore: The Mughal Capital - .::UrbanPK::.


----------



## RabzonKhan

BATMAN said:


> This picture is not of Lahore GYM Khana golf club, infect it is GYM Khana cricket club.
> As far I remember from my school days, GYM Khana club have a newer building.
> I wonder if they have same practice in canteen that eat and write the name of member.  I have misused this practice in my 8th grade on couple of occasions.  my class fellow lured me in...very wrong... but sweet old memories from the past.
> Best wishes for the lovely Lahore.


Thanks BATMAN, truly appreciated.


----------



## RabzonKhan

BATMAN said:


> As far I remember sacred heart is a church and cathedral is the one opposite to the highcourt building, where Bishop of Lahore resides.
> Cathedral of Lahore is even more beautiful... ahh and same good old days.
> If sacred heart was founded after 1900 than cathedral of Lahore is about 20years older than it.
> Picture can be seen at below given link>
> Panoramio - Photo of Lahore - The Cathedral, McLeod Road
> More pictures of Lahore city:
> Lahore: The Mughal Capital - .::UrbanPK::.


BATMAN, they are different Churches, both are called Cathedrals. 

heres their web site:

Sacred Heart Cathedral Lahore
Sacred Heart Cathedral Lahore


----------



## third eye

Can somebody post a pic of the Church in Sialkot pls ?


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Zamzamma also known as the Bhangian di Tope / Kim's Gun

Another landmark of Lahore is the "Zamzamma" - an 18th century heavy artillery gun that is mounted on a platform in the midst of the Shahrah-e-Quaid-e-Azam, previously the famous The Mall Road. The gun was manufactured and cast in wax-technique in bronze on the orders of Afghan King Ahmed Shah Abdali in 1757 by Nazir Shah, the chief minister of Ahmad Shah Abdali. 

It is said that the people of Lahore were asked to give their kitchen utensils for the cauldron. It has the date of manufacture, names of the monarch and the technician along with verses in Persian moulded with floral patterns all over the barrel. The gun bears two inscriptions, one on its muzzle and the other on its back. According to the former inscription, it was cast by Shah Nazir under the orders of Shah Wali Khan. The last line of the second inscription forms a chronogram - a phrase whose each letter has a numerical value which when added gives a specific date - 1169 Hijri (1755-56 AD).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

third eye said:


> Can somebody post a pic of the Church in Sialkot pls ?



There you go: 

Murray College Church - Sialkot






Holy Trinity Cathedral - Sialkot
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Is it possible to get pics of Quetta .. staff college area ( older`parts of the cantt maybe & Nowshera.. heard a lot from my folks who spent time there before ' 47.

Thanks for the pic of the Zamzamma.. part of history of the sub continent.


----------



## Neo

I have a some pictures, will post them in a new thread asap.


----------



## third eye

Neo said:


> I have a some pictures, will post them in a new thread asap.



Thanx.. try & send pics of places that must have existed then.


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Badshahi Masjid Lahore*














*Minar e Pakistan & Minar of Badshai Masjid*





*Shahi Fort and Badshahi Mosque and Iqbals tomb, Lahore*






*Lahore museum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Lahore, General Post Office*




*Lahore Fort*




*Shalimar Garden*






*Shrine of Data Ganj Baksh Hujwiri, Lahore*


*An Historic Masjid In Old Lahore*


*Gurudwara Guru ka Lahore*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Lahore Museum*

*Opposite Gymkhana Upper Mall Lahore*









*Sir Ganga Ram Hospital Lahore*:


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The statue of Professor Alfred Woolner still stands in Lahore outside the University of the Punjab on the Mall Rd, Lahore. Alfred Cooper Woolner (May 1878 - 7 January 1936) was a noted Sanskrit scholar and professor as well as the Vice Chancellor of Punjab University, Lahore (Oriental College) before Partition of India.

Punjab University's collection of over 8,500 Ancient Sanskrit and Hindi manuscripts is named in his honour. Woolner died in Lahore and is buried in the city's Gora Kabristan on Jail Road.*




*Lahore had many statues almost all have been removed. Another statue on the Mall Rd was of Ganga Ram, what happened to that statue has been narrated by Hassan Manto, in one of his short stories on the frenzy of communal riots of 1947. 

Manto writes that an inflamed mob in Lahore, after attacking a Hindu mohalla, turned to attacking the statue of Sir Ganga Ram, the Hindu philanthropist. They first pelted the statue with stones; then smothered its face with coal tar. Then a man made a garland of old shoes climbed up to put it round the neck of the statue. The police arrived and opened fire. Among the injured were the fellow with the garland of old shoes. As he fell, the mob shouted: Let us rush him to Sir Ganga Ram Hospital.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)

The Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) is a national university, established by sponsors belonging to the country&#8217;s leading private and public sector corporations. The goal of the sponsors is to develop an institution, which would provide rigorous academic and intellectual training and a viable alternative to education comparable to leading universities across the world.

The University is located in Lahore, a city known for its rich cultural heritage. The beautifully landscaped campus spread over a total area of 100 acres, has an environment totally conducive to learning with state of the art facilities in terms of fully equipped class rooms, library, information technology support, sports as well as student and faculty housing.


View attachment ae6d70c0b5609b62eefe6f2cfe2e9cc9.jpg

LUMS entrance. 






LUMS Central Courtyard B.






LUMS






Strings Concert at LUMS - Dec 15, 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eva syed

beautiful lahore.............






lahore night...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amjadq

lahore lahore aye gee oye.


----------



## amjadq

more lahore pictures please


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Chauburji---Chau (four) and Burji (Minarets) Lahore*

In the historic city of Lahore, on the road that led southwards to Multan, the Chauburji gateway remains of an extensive garden known to have existed in Mughal times. The establishment of this garden is attributed to Mughal Princess Zeb-un-Nissa, 1646 A.D., which appears in one of the inscriptions on the gateway. The gateway consists of four towers (chau: four, burji: tower) and contains much of the brilliant tile work with which the entire entrance was once covered.


----------



## AliFarooq

Rabzon said:


> *Chauburji---Chau (four) and Burji (Minarets) Lahore*
> 
> In the historic city of Lahore, on the road that led southwards to Multan, the Chauburji gateway remains of an extensive garden known to have existed in Mughal times. The establishment of this garden is attributed to Mughal Princess Zeb-un-Nissa, 1646 A.D., which appears in one of the inscriptions on the gateway. The gateway consists of four towers (chau: four, burji: tower) and contains much of the brilliant tile work with which the entire entrance was once covered.
> 
> 
> A great historic place but when i was in pakistan, i use to pass this place every day, and its filled with, druggies.


----------



## U-571

nice pictures, beautiful city!!


----------



## RabzonKhan

AliFarooq said:


> A great historic place but when i was in pakistan, i use to pass this place every day, and its filled with, druggies.


Yeah, those damn druggies, you can always see them wandering around such places.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Anarkalis Tomb, Lahore

According to the legend Mughal Emperor Akbars son Prince Salim fell in love with Anarkali, Emperor Akbars coutesan who was given the title of Anarkali; Pomegranate Blossom due to her charm and beauty by the Emperor himself.

When exposed, their relationship was disapproved by Emperor Akbar as Anarkali was a dancing girl and was of no noble birth. When the lovers rebelled against the Emperor, Anarkali was buried alive in a wall which is said to be located within the bazaar. Her tomb is still there housed in the Punjab Secretariat near Anarkali Bazaar. Engraved on Anarkalis grave is a couplet in Persion by Prince Salim a.k.a Emperor Jahangir: *

*"Ah! could I behold the face of my beloved once more, I would give thanks to my God until the day of resurrection."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Tollinton Market on Mall Road*

In 1864 as a result of the Industrial revolution of the 1850s, a movement started in the Punjab for developing local arts and industries. Subsequently, it was decided to organize the First Punjab Exhibition in Lahore. To display vast number of exhibits, a special building, now known as Tollinton Market, was erected in the vicinity of the famous Anarkali Bazaar. 

Sir Robert Montgomerie opened the exhibition in January 1864. In May 1864 it was converted into a Central Museum. In 1893 the Old Central Museum was shifted to the new Building. In 1895 Sir Ganga Ram repaired the Halls for converting it into a Municipal Market. In 1920 the Market was repaired with alterations and named Tollinton Market, after one of the government of Punjabs officials, Sir H.P. Tollinton.


The covered hall with many sky lights drew its design from the Oriental Bazaaars that still thrive in Aleppo, Damascus, Tehran and Istanbul. .The pointed arches and spearheads are Islamic elements and the wooden arches and stained glass add to its beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lahore Fort.*

*The origins of Lahore Fort are obscure and are traditionally based on various myths. However, during the excavation carried out in 1959 by the Department of Archaeology, in front of Diwan-e-Aam, a gold coin of Mahmood of Ghazni dated A.H. 416 (1025 A.D.) was found at a depth of 7.62 metres from the level of the lawns. Cultural layers continued to a further depth of 5 metres, giving strong indications that people had lived here, long before the conquest of Lahore by Mahmood in 1021 A.D. Further mention of the fort is traceable to Shahab-ud-din Muhammad Ghuri's successive invasions of Lahore from 1180 to 1186 A.D.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## amjadq

Yaar my internet is very slow I cannot see youtube


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Tomb of Ranjit singh.*

The Samadhi of Ranjit Singh is the mausoleum of the Sikh ruler Maharaja Ranjit Singh. Located in Lahore, near the Lahore Fort and Badshahi Mosque, the mausoleum was begun by his son Kharak Singh on the spot where he was cremated, and was completed by Duleep Singh in 1848.

Maharaja Ranjit Singh was a Misldar and Maharaja born in 1780 in the Punjabi town of Gujranwala, Pakistan into a Sikh family of Sukerchakia jat Deol. At the time, much of Punjab was ruled by the Sikhs under a Confederate Sarbat Khalsa system. Ranjit Singh's father Maha Singh was the Commander of the Sukerchakia misl and controlled a territory in west Punjab based around his headquarters at Gujranwala. Ranjit Singh succeeded his father at the young age of 12.


----------



## Jihad

Awww man beautiful pictures, simply beautiful, I so badly want to go to Pakistan this summer.


----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afriend

Gr8 Places Man.. wish i could travel there..!!! Please post more pics..!!!!


----------



## Rafael

can anybody post the pictures of mall of lahore...I heard its beautiful....going there next week, maybe i can post some afterwards.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Ferozesons Building - Mall Road Lahore

The Mall in Lahore, Pakistan (also known as Shahrah-e-Quaid-e-Azam), is one of the city's main roads, and, along with the Grand Trunk Road, one of its most famous as well. The Mall holds significant historical and cultural value, as most of the buildings lining the road are a collection of Mughal and colonial-era architecture, the majority of them built during the British Raj era.*







by M Athar Chaudhry


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Charring Cross, Mall Road, Lahore

A monument designed in the spirit of Islamic unity commemorates the second Islamic Summit Conference. The monument, composed of an obelisk and reflecting pool, completes the design of an urban square. Below ground are spaces for museum display, meeting rooms, and a small auditorium.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lahore Gymkhana Club. Mall Road.

Lahore Gymkhana club was formed in 1st May 1878 with the objective of providing social and intellectual recreation to the residents of Lahore and Lahore Cantonment. The Club is spread over an area of 117.03 acres on the land leased from Punjab Government. 

There are multiple facilities which the members can avail. These can be categorized into sports, leisure, parties/events etc.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lahore Gymkhana Club. Mall Road.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Government College University, Lahore as a college, is older than any other college or university in Pakistan. Under the British Raj the college was opened on January 1, 1864 in a portion of the Palace of Raja Dhyan Singh Haveli.

GC is a co-educational public university located on The Mall in Lahore. Although the college was granted the status of university by the Pakistan Government in 2002, the word college is still retained in the name for historical reasons and also because of the wide recognition of the name Government College in Pakistan.

The university currently has more than 6000 students and 323 faculty members. Alumni of Government College are called Ravians after the nearby Ravi River.*



LAHORE: Students enjoy the weather in the Government College University grounds on Wednesday. abid nawaz


----------



## AliFarooq

^^^ I studied there


----------



## Al-zakir

I love Lahore because of it's historical impotence. It's said 

"He who has not yet seen Lahore, has not been born"

I will post some picture. I apologize if it double post. 
thanks


----------



## Al-zakir

Badshahi mosque--different view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

How about some greenery in Lahore...



Miner-e-Pakistan from close approximation


----------



## Al-zakir

View attachment a960b9c5627e6a363c6a1a16fb2b7478.jpg







View attachment 770d6ae0eb0d9bbe22be0020ee460d2f.jpg


----------



## Al-zakir

Darbar hall of governor house


----------



## Al-zakir

Bag-e-Jinnah


----------



## Al-zakir

Fortess park


----------



## Al-zakir

I just love this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

The final abode of Malika-e-Hind Empress Nur-e-Jahan


----------



## Al-zakir

Thank me later brother.........

View from Lahore Fort, 1864











Lahore Railway Station, 1886:






Lawrence Hall (Quaid-e-Azam Library), 1866:







Government College, Lahore, 1880s:






Street scene of Lahore, 1890s:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Lahor at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Al-zakir:

Thanks for posting my beloved city's pictures! 

You should plan a visit. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Bezerk said:


> Al-zakir:
> 
> Thanks for posting my beloved city's pictures!
> 
> You should plan a visit. You won't be disappointed!




Brother I have been there once for a short visit with friend of mine on the way to BD however I am planing to go there for at least two week in couple of years. Pray for my wish.

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Inside blue mosque. Man this is out of imagination...what a spectacular look and beautify of Islam......

View attachment 6c370b1f516c9a125baa18715f63d178.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Inside Badshahi mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Wazhir Khan Mosque- just breath taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Some of my "On the Move" pictures from Lahore. They might not be that good in focus since I took them while driving.

Cavalry ground/Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Man hot summer get you...cooling down


----------



## Beskar

Some of my "On the Move" pictures from Lahore. They might not be that good in focus since I took them while driving.

Cavalry ground/Defence



















Airport entrance






Em See Donalds In Y-block Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Built by Shah Jahan in 1632 AD. 58 steps provided access to the forecourt of Shish Mahal for the royalty. 





















Historic house on mall road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Look at the size of Lahore park. Unavailable..






Model town park..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Lahore Jahangir Tomb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Wazir Khan Masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Enjoy brother. I will post some more next time...Thank me later........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Here are some pictures of the Shalimar Gardens in Lahore, which were built by the Mughals.

































Shalimar Gardens are built in Kashmir also by the same Mughals, however they look a little different from the Shalimar Gardens in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Shalimar Gardens in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment cc9203cf0ff77655496aadde26d1150c.jpg


View attachment d8324df0c8e9d0e4822fad11b3e31fac.jpg













Bhangara Show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

The 17th Century Badshahi Mosque built by Mughal emperor Aurangzeb in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neo

*One of the prettiest pictures of the Minar.​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

Ya thats the only think, that i hate about lahore, lahore dosen't have underground electrical cables.


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> Ya thats the only think, that i hate about lahore, lahore dosen't have underground electrical cables.




I think the only city in Pakistan that doesn't have too many electrical wires around the city is Islamabad. 

I was disappointed to see electrical wires in pictures of construction in Gwadar. They should've set underground electrical cables in Gwadar, soon to be the center of trade.


----------



## DarkStar

Bezerk said:


> Em See Donalds In Y-block Defence.



Hyyy (sighs). Many a burgers were gobbled there.


----------



## AliFarooq

DarkStar said:


> Hyyy (sighs). Many a burgers were gobbled there.



I went to pakistan tried all the burgers at mcdonaldwere not that good, was disapointed. Fry chicks was way better and KFC.


----------



## Moin91

*Bagh e Jinnah *









----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Aerial Photos of Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Model Town, Lahore - Lahore's oldest and THE most planned society...*





*Center Point, Main Boulevard, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Racing in Lahore *

The Lahore Race Club is a beautiful lush green park spread over hundreds of acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Racing in Lahore *

The floodlights are used for winter races at the LRC. 



Jawad Zakariya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkStar

Thanks for the pics. Since Musharraf came to power, the race club has gone from strength to strength. We even have flood lights there now (courtesy an Arab sheikh).

It was a shame they moved it from race course park (when it had to go underground)


----------



## Omar1984

Liberty Round About







Quaid-e-Azam Library at night







Government College University







Race Course Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Nawaz Sharif Park







Canal Road







Lahore Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The historical Badshahi Masjid







Main entrance way to Lahore Fort







Dera Restaurant







Wagha Border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Fort







Punjab Stadium







Bagh-e-Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

St Mary's Park







Race Course Park







View of Minar-e-Pakistan from Lahore Fort 







Badshahi Masjid at night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Badshahi Masjid, A Historical Monument of Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

thats islamabad muree road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Mosque of the Pearls*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

amazing lahore


----------



## khanz

new town development lake city lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Celestial illumination*


LAHORE: The Wazir Khan mosque is decorated with lights on Monday on the eve of Eid Miladun Nabi. The mosque was built in seven years, starting around 1634-1635AD, during the reign of Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## osamaziadxb

wow lahore is beautiful...kia baat he .pharka ke rakh dia


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Where it all started*


An illuminated view of the Minar-e-Pakistan on Thursday. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Mazar of Hazrat Data Ganj Bakhsh in Lahore*

Data Darbar or the royal pavilion of the great saint of Lahore, Ali bin Usman Al Hajveri. This shrine is the oldest and perhaps the most vibrant cultural marker of the past one millennium in Lahore. The title of Ganj Bakhsh was bestowed by the saint of the saints Khwaja Moin ud din Chishti of Ajmere, whose ascendancy in the Chishtia Sufi order is recognised by all and sundry. 


Outside the shrine





Outside the shrine


The interior of Data Darbar 



The grave of the saint 


The shrine at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## DarkStar

AliFarooq said:


> I went to pakistan tried all the burgers at mcdonaldwere not that good, was disapointed. Fry chicks was way better and KFC.



this particular mcdonalds is very good, better than the others in lahore. Trust me, the food tatstes different.

Its in Y block, defence.


----------



## Omar1984

First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy with President Mohammad Ayub Khan of Pakistan at the Shalimar Gardens, Lahore, Pakistan, March 22, 1962



Mrs. Kennedy told guests "all my life I've dreamed of coming to the Shalimar Gardens. It's even lovelier than I'd dreamed. I only wish my husband could be with me."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacqueline_Kennedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## AliFarooq

DarkStar said:


> this particular mcdonalds is very good, better than the others in lahore. Trust me, the food tatstes different.
> 
> Its in Y block, defence.



Thanks, I went to the ones in fortress, the 1 near Holiday Inn, and then theres 1 near fry chicks, in front of a big market, and its near bundu khan forgot the name of the market.

I will surely go there next time i visit.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Basant celebrations *

Basant was celebrated in all parts of the country but the real party was on in Lahore.


Kites, maanjha, old city rooftop and dressed up girls: all things basant. APP


Ready for take off at sunset. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Basant celebrations *



Getting into the act. ONLINE


Basant Festival in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Badshai Masjid and Coco's Den

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Rain in Lahore







Shopping Mall















Bagh-e-Jinnah







Quaid-e-Azam Library


----------



## Omar1984

Gulistan-e-Fatima, Bagh-e-Jinnah







Gulistan-e-Fatima, Bagh-e-Jinnah







Gulistan-e-Fatima, Bagh-e-Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkStar

Some great pics. Would it be possible to provide more captions underneath the pics? It would help those unfamiliar with the places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Omar1984 said:


>



in this second pic, wats the name of this restaurant???


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)








Spring Festival 2008 at Race Course Park








Bank Al-Falah Square, Liberty Market, Lahore







Model Town Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

ajpirzada said:


> in this second pic, wats the name of this restaurant???



Coco's Den

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

DarkStar said:


> Some great pics. Would it be possible to provide more captions underneath the pics? It would help those unfamiliar with the places.



Thanks, I'll add the captions now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBaron

Great Basant pix! I didn't know Lahore gals dig kites!


----------



## Omar1984

Lawrence Garden





A road in DHA, Lahore





Makro Store








Main Market Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lawrence Garden







Lawrence Garden







A resturant at MM Alam Road Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkStar

Appreciate the captions. Good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Aewan-e-Auqaf 







General Post Office







Main Boulevard, Gulberg














House in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of PC Hotel in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Phantom of the Opera in Alhamra, Lahore. One of the most outstanding plays to have been staged in Lahore, directed by Shah Sharabeel, one of the pioneers of the parallel theatres in Lahore who laid the foundation of Centre Stage Productions. The play was also staged in Islamabad as well.
The play is based upon the novel "Le Fant&#244;me de l'Op&#233;ra" by GASTON LEROUX. 

Pictures from the play in Lahore. 
By the way, the actors/actresses and the director are all Pakistanis. I'm really proud of the work these actors/actresses and the director did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Interior of The Sheesh Mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Eden Tower





Eden Tower





Inside Eden Tower





Inside Eden Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*In tribute*



Portraits of the nations founder and the Minar-e-Pakistan adorn the walls of the Christian cemetery on Jail Road to mark Pakistan Day. daily times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*In the shade of history*



People visit the mausoleum of Allama Iqbal at the Lahore Fort to pay tribute to the Poet of the Nation on Pakistan Day. daily times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umeed alam

Rabzon said:


> *In the shade of history*
> 
> 
> 
> People visit the mausoleum of Allama Iqbal at the Lahore Fort to pay tribute to the Poet of the Nation on Pakistan Day. daily times



Ye GREAT hastiyan hamain Aagy peechy kion yad nahe aate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

MY APPOLOGIES IF THESE PICTURE HAVE ALREADY BEEN POSTED.

*Entrance gate of Badshahi Mosque - said to contain the hairs of the Prophet Mohammed and other relics of his daughter, Fatima, and his son-in-law and cousin, Ali*







*Alamgiri Gate - Lahore Fort is entered on its western side though the Alamgiri Gate, built by the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb in 1674 as a private enterance to the royal quarters*





*Entrance gate of Badshahi Mosque*





*Badshahi Mosque - completed under Moghal emperor Aurangzeb in 1676, it is one of the largest mosques in the world, capable of holding at least 60,000 people*





*nterior hallway of the Badshahi Mosque wall*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar

*Tomb of Maharaja Ranjit Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Gabbar said:


> MY APPOLOGIES IF THESE PICTURE HAVE ALREADY BEEN POSTED.
> 
> *Entrance gate of Badshahi Mosque - said to contain the hairs of the Prophet Mohammed and other relics of his daughter, Fatima, and his son-in-law and cousin, Ali*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alamgiri Gate - Lahore Fort is entered on its western side though the Alamgiri Gate, built by the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb in 1674 as a private enterance to the royal quarters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrance gate of Badshahi Mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Badshahi Mosque - completed under Moghal emperor Aurangzeb in 1676, it is one of the largest mosques in the world, capable of holding at least 60,000 people*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nterior hallway of the Badshahi Mosque wall*



Badshahi Mosque was built in 1673.

Lahore Fort has a complicated history:
It cannot be said with certainty when the Lahore Fort was originally constructed or by whom, since this information is lost to history, possibly forever. However, evidence found in archaeological digs gives strong indications that it was built long before 1025 A.D 
1241 A.D. - Destroyed by Mongols. 
1267 A.D. - Rebuilt by Sultan Ghiyas ud din Balban. 
1398 A.D. - Destroyed again, by Amir Tamir's army. 
1421 A.D. - Rebuilt in mud by Sultan Mubark Shah Syed. 
1432 A.D. - The fort is occupied by Shaikh Ali of Kabul who makes repairs to the damages inflicted on it by Shaikha Khokhar. 
1566 A.D. - Rebuilt by Mughal emperor Akbar, in solid brick masonry on its earlier foundations. Also perhaps, its area was extended towards the river Ravi, which then and up to about 1849 A.D., used to flow along its fortification on the north. Akbar also built Doulat Khana-e-Khas-o-Am, the famous Jharoka-e-Darshan (Balcony for Royal Appearance), Masjidi Gate etc. 
1618 A.D. - Jehangir adds Doulat Khana-e-Jehangir 
1631 A.D. - Shahjahan builds Shish Mahal (Mirror Palace). 
1633 A.D. - Shahjahan builds Khawabgah (a dream place or sleeping area), Hamam (bath ), Khilwat Khana (retiring room), and Moti Masjid (Pearl Mosque).[4] 
1645 A.D. - Shahjahan builds Diwan-e-Khas (Hall of Special Audience). 
1674 A.D. - Aurangzeb adds the massively fluted Alamgiri Gate. 
(Sometime during) 1799-1839 A.D. - The outer fortification wall on the north with the moat, the marble athdera, Havaeli Mai Jindan and Bara Dari Raja Dhiyan Singh were constructed by Ranjit Singh, Sikh ruler from 1799-1839 A.D. 
1846 A.D. - Occupied by the British. 
1927 A.D. - The British hand over the Fort to the Department of Archaeology after demolishing a portion of the fortification wall on the south and converting it into a stepped form thus defortifying the fort. 
Lahore Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Time-worn *



Clouds set over the mausoleum of Asif Khan. He was made governor of Lahore during Mughal Emperor Shah Jehans rule. Shah Jehan had the tomb constructed in four years at a cost of Rs 0.3 million. daily times.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Coco's Den*

Coco's Cafe is a very unique restaurant in Lahore. The owner of the restraunt is an artist ,who specialized in arts i.e painting,mostly his painting depict the life of dancing girls.Located in the old Lahore's Diamond Market (Heera Mandi),Coco's Den is an old 'haveli' converted into a restraunt.As,the cafe is next to Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort, the architectural value of the cafe 's building doubles.Advance booking is required and reserved tables in the front corner for a great view.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

So you see (undersides of) shrooms when you do shrooms?


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Old City*

The Walled City of Lahore, also known as the "Old City," or "Anderoon Shehr and has 13 gates.

The origins of the original Lahore are unspecific. According to carbon dating evidence of archaeological findings in the Lahore Fort, the time period may start as early as 2,000 B.C.E. 





Model of Walled City of Lahore (19th Century)


*Gates of Lahore*
Walled City of Lahore had 13 gates: Akbari Gate, Bhati Gate, Delhi Gate, Kashmiri Gate, Lohari Gate, Masti Gate, Mochi Gate, Mori Gate, Roshnai Gate, Shahalmi Gate, Shairanwala Gate, Taxali Gate, and Yakki Gate. All of these gates survived until the 19th century.

*Surviving Gates*






The entrance to the Bhati Gate is located on the western wall of the old city. The area inside the gate is well known throughout the city for its food.






The Delhi Gate was once the main and only road that led from Lahore to Delhi.






The Kashmiri Gate is so named because it faces the direction of Kashmir. Inside the gate, there is a shopping area called "Kashmiri Bazaar" and a beautiful girls' college.






The Lohari Gate is very close to "Bhati Gate." Like many other gates, it was built to keep enemies out.



The Roshnai Gate, also known as the "Gate of Lights," is located between the Lahore Fort and the Badshahi Mosque. As the gate was one of the main entrances into the city. 






The Shairanwala Gate, also known as the "Gate of the Lions," was made by Maharaja Ranjit Singh. After its completion, Singh placed two live lions (or Shers) in cages at the gate as a symbolic gesture to warn any invader.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkStar

Rabzon said:


> *Old City*
> 
> The Walled City of Lahore, also known as the "Old City," or "Anderoon Shehr and has 13 gates.
> 
> The origins of the original Lahore are unspecific. According to carbon dating evidence of archaeological findings in the Lahore Fort, the time period may start as early as 2,000 B.C.E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model of Walled City of Lahore (19th Century)
> 
> 
> *Gates of Lahore*
> Walled City of Lahore had 13 gates: Akbari Gate, Bhati Gate, Delhi Gate, Kashmiri Gate, Lohari Gate, Masti Gate, Mochi Gate, Mori Gate, Roshnai Gate, Shahalmi Gate, Shairanwala Gate, Taxali Gate, and Yakki Gate. All of these gates survived until the 19th century.
> 
> *Surviving Gates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance to the Bhati Gate is located on the western wall of the old city. The area inside the gate is well known throughout the city for its food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delhi Gate was once the main and only road that led from Lahore to Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kashmiri Gate is so named because it faces the direction of Kashmir. Inside the gate, there is a shopping area called "Kashmiri Bazaar" and a beautiful girls' college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lohari Gate is very close to "Bhati Gate." Like many other gates, it was built to keep enemies out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Roshnai Gate, also known as the "Gate of Lights," is located between the Lahore Fort and the Badshahi Mosque. As the gate was one of the main entrances into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shairanwala Gate, also known as the "Gate of the Lions," was made by Maharaja Ranjit Singh. After its completion, Singh placed two live lions (or Shers) in cages at the gate as a symbolic gesture to warn any invader.




I wish I could thank you twice for posting the above. Thank you so much.

On a side note, Mochi gate was originally called Moti gate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RabzonKhan

DarkStar said:


> I wish I could thank you twice for posting the above. Thank you so much.
> 
> On a side note, Mochi gate was originally called Moti gate.


It's my pleasure.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Colourful celebrations



A number of devotees have thronged to the shrine of sufi saint Hazrat Shah Hussain, also known as Shah Hussain Lahori and Madhu Lal Hussain, to mark the three-day urs of the Festival of Lights. daily times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Old City *





11th Century House in Walled City





House in the old city






Colorful houses in the old city

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

Model Town 

Model Town was established in 1921, it is spread over an area of 1463 acre (5.9 km²). This area in further divided into ten blocks (A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, J, K) Blocks L, M, N, P, Q, R and S are in the outskirts of Model Town and are administered by Lahore Development Authority LDA.

Model Town Society is a unique housing area in its design and is considered posh locality of the town. Each block has its own market, play ground, mosque, triangular parks etc. 

Model Town Lahore has some good places for food-lovers, like "akhter bhai Kabab shop" in D-Block Inner Market, Nafees Dhai Bhalle in A-Block, Goshi restaurant, Sholay Restaurant(Sheesha of Sholay is the best Sheesha in the Town) and Sanny Khan in C-Block Main Market, Goga Naqebia Murgh Chanay in A Block market and Q Block Flats. Don't forget Lahore's Best SMOSAY of Amjad in A-Block Market.









Model Town


Town Club 


House in Model Town





SKANS Tower Model Town






Autumn colors Model Town

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Shahdin Manzil*

Shahdin Manzil symbolizes more than an ideal colonial architecture. It is known by the name of and stands testimony to the memory of its owner, the first Muslim judge of the High Court - Justice Shahdin Humayun and substantiates Lahore's claim as a centre of cultural excellence.












Monument, Punjab Assembly House

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AliFarooq

nice pics but thats karachi hehe


----------



## Al-zakir

AliFarooq said:


> nice pics but thats karachi hehe



yes I screw up...Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

thx alot lovely pics lahore been suffering lately coz of these militant b@stards but this great ancient city has been around thousands of years and it shall continue to survive get back on it's feet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Old City at Night*






Badshahi Mosque 






Food Street, Gwalmandi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkStar

RAbzon...captions please....


----------



## RabzonKhan

DarkStar said:


> RAbzon...captions please....


It's done.


----------



## Beskar

*Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

*Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Bezerk said:


> *Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you hang out, Right ! My lahori Bhai


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore University of Management sciences (LUMS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## s90



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

i went there for 6 months, and had a great time on campus, it was fun.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2008nnd

ooh,very clean,green,harmonious and shipshape city!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

It's agood city full of beautiful people


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Search & Distroy

beautiful pictures


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Aitchison College Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## annete.duffel

Hi There !!

Very nice pictures. Please tell me more about this place, like what is famous in this place and what about the shopping, is it cheap?


----------



## ajpirzada

annete.duffel said:


> Hi There !!
> 
> Very nice pictures. Please tell me more about this place, like what is famous in this place and what about the shopping, is it cheap?



ill be short...

Architecture, Food, and Hospitality of its ppl.

its also a shoppin hub of punjab (province of Pakistan)


----------



## FreekiN

Post some 'Main Market, Gulberg' It's extremely hard to find pictures on it.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alirulesall123

What the heck is up with those kids wearing the arab outifits?


----------



## Abi

Lahore has some really nice architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abi

View attachment d0d985aa10b855ca4f6e2d14cab78488.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Beautiful pictures, I want to visit Pakistan sometimes.


----------



## ADT

lahore is nice place


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Centre Point and minigolf






Tollinton Market, Mall road







Minar-e-Pakistan







Lawrence Gardens







Lawrence Gardens


----------



## nitesh28

can any one show pictures of Model Town


----------



## Creder

Khushian te meylian da Chad dur Punjab aye
pai faslay watna tun Kai koh hazaran day


----------



## pakistanheritage

The Lahore Fort, locally referred to as Shahi Qila citadel of the city of Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. It is located in the northwestern corner of Lahore, adjacent to the Walled City. Some of the famous sites within the fort are: Sheesh Mahal, Alamgiri Gate, Naulakha pavilion, and Moti Masjid. The fort is 1,400 feet long and 1,115 feet wide. In 1981, the fort was inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with the Shalamar Gardens.

According to available historical information, the origin of Lahore Fort is obscure. Traditionally the foundation of Lahore and its fort is based on myths and, is attributed to Loh, the son of Rama, Avatara of Lord Vishnu of Hinduism, and hero of the Ramayana of epic age (1200-800 B.C.).

However, during the excavation done in the year 1959 A.D. by the Department of Archaeology, in front of Diwan-e-Aam, a gold coin of Mahmood of Ghazni dated A.H. 146 (1025 A.D.) was found at a depth of 25 feet from the level of the lawns

Lahore Fort


----------



## SMC

Now I wouldn't mind being at that polo match.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## rangbaaz

beautiful pictures - thanks for uploading/sharing

*jinnay lhor nai vaikhaya oh jammaya nai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Government College University








Quaid-e-Azam Library








Lahore Museum


----------



## mjnaushad

rangbaaz said:


> beautiful pictures - thanks for uploading/sharing
> 
> *jinnay lhor nai vaikhaya oh jammaya nai*


Thats 100&#37; correct. 

I want to visit Lahore food street some day. its been more than 12 years since my last visit.


----------



## pakistanheritage

Minar-e-Pakistan is a tall minaret in Iqbal Park Lahore, built in commemoration of the Pakistan Resolution. The minaret reflects a blend of Mughal and modern architecture, and is constructed on the site where on March 23, 1940, seven years before the formation of Pakistan, the Muslim League passed the Pakistan Resolution (Qarardad-e-Pakistan), demanding the creation of Pakistan.This was the first official declaration to establish a separate homeland for the Muslims living in the South Asia.Pakistan now celebrates this day as a national holiday each year.

The monument attracts visitors from all over Pakistan, as well as the inhabitants of the Walled City of Lahore. The large public space around the monument is commonly used for political and public meetings, whereas Iqbal Park area is popular among kite-fly

Design

The tower was designed by Naseer-ud-Deen Murat Khan a Pakistani architect of (Daghestan) Russian descent,and structural engineer was Abdur Rahman Khan Niazi . The foundation stone was laid on March 23, 1960. The construction took eight years of time, and was completed in 1968 at a cost of PKR 500,000. Today, the minaret provides a panoramic view to visitors who can climb up the stairs or through an elevator. The parks around the monument include marble fountains and an artificial lake.

Structure

The base is about 8 meters above the ground. The tower rises about 60 meters on the base, thus the total height of minaret is about 72 meters above the ground. The unfolding petals of the flower-like base are 9 meters high. The diameter of the tower is about 97.5 meters (320 feet). The base platform is shaped like a five-pointed star and encloses two crescent shaped pools. There is a central spiral staircase rising up with 162 steps. The top-dome of the minaret is made of Stainless steel inlaid with fine glass pieces.

The structure is made of reinforced concrete, stones, and marble. The rostrum is built of patterned tiles, and faces the Badshahi Mosque. The base comprises four platforms. To symbolise humble beginnings of the freedom struggle, first platform is built with uncut Taxila stones, second platform is made of hammer-dressed stones, whereas third platform is of chiselled stones. Polished white marble at the fourth and final platform depicts the success of the Pakistan Movement.Mr. Mukhtar Masood a prolific writer and the then deputy commissioner of Lahore was responsible for the construction of this monument.

Inscriptions

At the base, there are floral inscriptions on ten converging white marble Commemorative plaques. The incriptions include the text of Lahore Resolution in Urdu, Bengali and English, and Delhi Resolutions text, which was passed on April 9, 1946. On different plaques, Quranic verses and 99 attributes of God are inscribed in Arabic calligraphy, whereas National Anthem of Pakistan in Urdu and Bengali, excerpts from the speeches of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, in Urdu, Bengali and English, as well as few couplets of Allama Iqbal are inscribed

Minar-e-Pakistan Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

nice pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## FreekiN

Main Market Gulberg.

PLEASE.

I used to hang out there.


----------



## no_name

You hardly see any pics like this on Pakistan from news.
Great efforts and great pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------


----------



## WAQAS119

great pics....


----------



## Omar1984

fawwaxs said:


>



Now thats definately NOT Lahore. Looks like Northern Pakistan. Lahore is Central Pakistan, it has no mountains.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Wingman

Lahore Lahore Hai...........


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Heng Chang Chinese Restaurant now in Lahore


----------



## SMC

Lahore Ring Road pictures coming up..

seems like a really good project in Lahore.


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 AM ----------

















---------- Post added at 04:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## Ahmad

nice city, sad to see the terrorists are damaging it everyday. by the way, one of my friends said that Lahore's restaurants have delicious food.


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

Strong Hearted said:


> *P-9 Canal bank road interchange*
> 
> Landscaping & horticulture work currently in progress!


----------



## Ahmad

please post something else other than the roads.


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------


----------



## into the wild

good work, keep it up!!


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

Building beside McDonald on Main Boulevard


----------



## haviZsultan

Check out my videos. Introduces the entire city! 

Lahore city:


----------



## SMC

More Lahore Ring road coming up:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakiiZeeshan




----------



## PakiiZeeshan




----------



## AHMED85

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/2/29/20080504001637!AllamaIqbal_Tomb_Night.jpg


----------



## PakiiZeeshan




----------



## Karachiite

Lahore is stunning.


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Am shocked!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*T Square - Lahore Cantt*
All pics by Strong Hearted





*Park Plaza*





*Metro Cash & Carry*










*Savoey Hotel*










*Lahore Cantt*


----------



## Karachiite

*Bahria town*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Bahria Town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Shoukat Khanam Memorial Cancer hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Durrak

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALI N K C

LAHORE THAY LAHORE HAI JIS NE LAHORE NAI WAIKA THAY US NE KOCH NAI WAIKA LONG LIVE PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Main Boulevard, Gulberg 





Liberty

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Faz

*Lahore Country Club
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LongLiveBritian

I actually like Lahore now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Tomb of Maharaja Ranjitsingh, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Liberty Square





Main Boulevard Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fdxb

thank u so much for these pics...im new to pakistan and its best sitting at home i can view these wonderful places...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Shopping Festival from April 3 | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

I'm sure Ahmad will like this. Not sure if they are from Afghanistan or Tajikistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Damn i miss my city.... No place in the whole world compares to Lahore......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

My department in University of the Punjab...













http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQmg5LOuIyodsqotLiV392r29YEsf1kZfSDdqYmy8rl9j2ZxYgD&t=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Newly constructed green belt/park by PHA near Taxali gate, Walled city


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Model Town Lahore





Center Point Square Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pearl Continental, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## macho ki macho

^^^
that kind of luxary is all for rich english speaking elite chowdharies


----------



## Karachiite

*Liberty Square*















*Expo Lahore*







*Liberty Market*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Muslim Commercial Bank Headquarters.


----------



## ahsanraza81

lahore lahore hai...


----------



## ahsanraza81



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

thats fast but is it effective ?

*Transport infrastructure: Kalma Chowk flyover to open from 25th?
*By Rana Yasif
Published: July 16, 2011





_
Commuters will relief soon: It will be ranked as the fastest structure of the kind to have been completed in the country._

LAHORE: A section of the Kalma Chowk flyover will be completed by July 25, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif announced on Friday. He said the remaining part too will be completed by August 14, making it the fastest structure of the kind to have been completed in the country.

Project Director Sabir Khan, however, said he was only committed to the August 14 deadline for the project when the project was scheduled to be inaugurated by the chief minister.

Pressed on the July 25 completion date mentioned by the chief minister while talking to the media, he said while the structure had been completed, &#8216;finishing touches&#8217; remained to be applied. This, he said, included surfacing of the pavement, lane markings, installation of reflectors and placement of flower pots etc. &#8220;By August 14, we will have finished not only these things but also completed the other section.&#8221;

He said 50 per cent of the deck slabs were already in place on the second section.

He said neither the chief minister nor anybody from the CM Secretariat had taken him into confidence about bringing forward the deadline.

A senior Transport Department official, seeking anonymity because he was not authorised to speak on the subject, told The Express Tribune the northen section would be completed by July 25 and the southern section by August 8. He said the practice so far had been to open such projects for traffic as soon as they were complete without waiting for any ceremony.

*LRMT MoU signed 
*Construction work on the *Lahore Mass Transit Train project *will begin on August 14, Chief Minister Mian Shahbaz Sharif said on Friday. A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between the Punjab government and a Chinese company, NORINCO, in this regard on Friday. Of the 27-kilometre (km) railway track from Gajju Matta on Ferozepur Road to Shahdara, about 7 km will be underground.
Khawaja Ahmad Hasaan, the_ Lahore Transport Company (LTC)_ chairperson signed the agreement on behalf of the city government. The chief minister and MPA Mehr Ishtiaq Ahmad were also present.

The chief minister said that a feasibility report for the project had put _the cost at $2.4 billion_.

However, it will now be completed at a cost of $1.7 billion after the Chinese company agreed to forgo profit.

Zhang Shiping, the Norinco vice president, reiterated that the company will not profit from the project.

He also said that Chinese Ex Im bank will provide a foreign exchange loan for the project. Shiping said that the project will be completed in four years for which technology will be provided to the Punjab government.

Published in The Express Tribune, July 16th, 2011.

Transport infrastructure: Kalma Chowk flyover to open from 25th? &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## AsianLion

lol -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Bilal Akhtar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Defence Raya Golf & Country Club

Lahore Cantonment, Punjab, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Love the Defence Raya Golf club.

It's a shame we no longer have night golf at DHA Karachi.


Thanks for the pics, keep em coming!


----------



## thinga

cool fantasy fantastic


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

A true Lahori would know how many landmarks are in this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan in Lahore. One of the most beautiful monuments in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan







Minar-e-Pakistan







Badshahi Masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thisisme

This photo is available but the above ones are not


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## A1Kaid

Karachiite said:


> Lahore is stunning.



Eh not really IMO, Lahore like other Pakistani cities need major and I mean major upgrades in urban planning, that along with major improvements in building construction, cleanliness, infrastructure, maintenance, landscape, etc.


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Eh not really IMO, Lahore like other Pakistani cities need major and I mean major upgrades in urban planning, that along with major improvements in building construction, cleanliness, infrastructure, maintenance, landscape, etc.



When was the last time you were in Lahore. I was there just last year and saw the improvements made in new buildings, cleanliness, infrastructure, maintenance, and landscape. It might not be as stunning as Islamabad but it has changed a lot since the 1990's. Lahore is way more modern than other cities in Pakistan. I never been to Karachi, heard its also becoming a modern city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

I was there a few years ago, don't tell me the city has dramatically changed in a few years time especially with the current economy. I've been to and lived in the various localities Dharampura, Lahore Cantt, Gulberg, Defence, and other areas.

It's good they have made "improvements" as you said, the city is still lacking behind the great world cities.


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> I was there a few years ago, don't tell me the city has dramatically changed in a few years time especially with the current economy. I've been to and lived in the various localities Dharampura, Lahore Cantt, Gulberg, Defence, and other areas.
> 
> It's good they have made "improvements" as you said, the city is still lacking behind the great world cities.



It won't be as advanced as New York City in a decade. There are some really nice parts of Lahore. I have noticed the developments in 2010 from my previous visit in '99. I'm not a native Lahori, but I wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## A1Kaid

Defense is one of my favorite parts, nice posh area It almost felt like living in another country.


----------



## Omar1984

*Opening of new Food Street in Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Soooooo Beautiful Pictures Mash' Allah. Special Thanks to Brother, Omar for the Great Work !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Railway Station














CM Shahbaz Sharif inaugurates the Solid Waste Management Project being jointly undertaken by Istanbul Municipality and City District Government , Lahore. H.E. Kadir Topba&#351; (Mayor of Istanbul), H.E. Mr. Mustafa Babür H&#305;zlan (Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan), Mr. Ahmet Albayrak (Chairman Albayrak Company) also present at the prestigious ceremony.


----------



## Omar1984

hailstorm in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

i went to lahore 2 years ago the air pollution due to industries is becoming a real problem some one should do something


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

fakhre mirpur said:


> i went to lahore 2 years ago the air pollution due to industries is becoming a real problem some one should do something



Our people are working hard to clean up the city now.


----------



## A1Kaid

Show a picture of Lahore's skyline.


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Show a picture of Lahore's skyline.


----------



## Omar1984

Hailstorm in Lahore, February 2011.


----------



## A1Kaid

That's not a skyline, those are aerial view photos... Which revealed Lahore has no skyline.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> That's not a skyline, those are aerial view photos... Which revealed Lahore has no skyline.



You call tamatar, I call tomato.



Lahore skyline:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Race Course Park















Devine Gardens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

What is there to do for fun in Lahore? And I'm not talking "family fun".


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Sozo water park


----------



## Omar1984

Al Falah Mini golf in Lahore


----------



## A1Kaid

Omar1984 said:


> There's not any clubs or bars in Lahore (they have parties but that's underground), if that's what you mean by "fun".



I knew that, other than that what else is there to do for fun and excitement?


----------



## Omar1984

Joyland Amusement Park


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Zoo











A pair of lions at Lahore Zoo Safari


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Canal






Race Course Park, Lahore


----------



## A1Kaid

I've been to the Zoo, visited amusement parks, what about other things? These things would get boring after awhile. Any other fun things or fun and exciting places or things to do in Lahore?


----------



## MM_Haider

A1Kaid said:


> I've been to the Zoo, visited amusement parks, what about other things? These things would get boring after awhile. Any other fun things or fun and exciting places or things to do in Lahore?



like what?


----------



## A1Kaid

MM_Haider said:


> like what?



That's what I'm asking what is there to do for fun in Lahore?


----------



## Donatello

A1Kaid said:


> That's what I'm asking what is there to do for fun in Lahore?



You've been continuously asking this question again and again.

Why don't you ask what you want? Maybe we can direct you where to go?


My definition of a fun vacation would be playing golf. Thus i have something in mind. I don't drink, so i don't give a damn about bars. Clubbing you can do to a very high standard at any of the country clubs.


Now if your definition of fun is something like Paragliding or bungee jumping, then no, Lahore may not have it. If you want car racing or something like that, then again Lahore won't be fun.

If you like to eat good food, Lahore would be fun.

Everyone has their own requirements and what they deem as fun. Instead of repeating the question again and again, why don't you ask what you are looking for.

You definition of fun doesn't have to be equal to mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

I kept asking the general broad question because I wasn't satisfied with the answer.


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan, the site where the Pakistan Resolution was passed on 23rd March 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More of Minar-e-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Donatello said:


> You've been continuously asking this question again and again.
> 
> Why don't you ask what you want? Maybe we can direct you where to go?
> 
> 
> My definition of a fun vacation would be playing golf. Thus i have something in mind. I don't drink, so i don't give a damn about bars. Clubbing you can do to a very high standard at any of the country clubs.
> 
> 
> Now if your definition of fun is something like Paragliding or bungee jumping, then no, Lahore may not have it. If you want car racing or something like that, then again Lahore won't be fun.
> 
> If you like to eat good food, Lahore would be fun.
> 
> Everyone has their own requirements and what they deem as fun. Instead of repeating the question again and again, why don't you ask what you are looking for.
> 
> You definition of fun doesn't have to be equal to mines.




Lahore is boring after awhile. Yes food is great. What about paragliding and bungee jumping I think you can do that in Murree?

Also can I have a murree with my curry. Lol



@ Omar, yaar kitne baar hummain minar dekhana hein? Lol


----------



## MM_Haider

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57075622@N05/7021603181/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57075622@N05/6875500126/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57075622@N05/6875499818/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57075622@N05/7021602555/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57075622@N05/7021602321


----------



## Zibago

i really like the colonial artitecture some one should make a thread about pakistan colonial heritage


----------



## Edevelop

Kalma Chowk Flyover:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Today's Update: Ichra Flyover Aerial View:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Lahore Museum was originally established in 1865-66 on the site of the hall or building of the 1864 Punjab Exhibition and later shifted to its new (present) site located on The Mall, Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan in 1894. Rudyard Kipling's father, John Lockwood Kipling, was one of the earliest and most famous curators of the museum. The Lahore Museum was established in 1864 in Lahore on Mall Road in front of Punjab university. the current building of Lahore Museum was designed by famous architecture Sir Ganga Ram.Lahore Museum is one of the biggest museum of the country.it has large collections of pre-historic and historic period.


----------



## Sugarcane

Food Street - Night View


----------



## VCheng

loveicon said:


> Food Street - Night View



Seems like plenty of electricity there!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Liberty Chowk - Gulberg



VCheng said:


> Seems like plenty of electricity there!



It's Old picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nice pictures lahore is naturally green and beautiful


----------



## Sugarcane

darkinsky said:


> nice pictures lahore is naturally green and beautiful



Every city has special place and collectively they form a country i am proud of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

Lahore is a wonderful place. i miss it very much. Keep the great pictures coming guys!


----------



## Omar1984

*On Location: The Gardens of the Mughals*





Lahore: The Mughal Capital

Lahore is one of the most amazing cities I have ever travelled to, known to be the cultural centre of Pakistan, the city is infused with some of the most highly regarded cuisines, historical and archaeological sites as well as being a significant cosmopolitan city.Today the city is continuing to grow, ever pushing itself to be a front runner in this cultural, financial and political world. 

Lets start with the old, after all old is gold. The older city of Lahore, locally known as Androon Sher (Inner city), is the place to visit if you really want to experience Punjabi culture. The streets around the Lahore Fort and Badshahi Mosque still retain their prestige and cultural atmosphere ever since the fall of the Mughals. You will always find a guide, who will be willing to take you round the sites and talk about the historical significance of the Fort and its surrounding areas... you will be surprised as to how much they know! The Fort is located exactly opposite the Badshahi Mosque and the Minar-e-Pakistan. There is also a gurdwara between the two sites which holds significance importance to Sikh Emperor Ranjit Singh.

If you do get a chance to visit, do indulge in the local cuisine. The area becomes particularly busy at night when locals and many foreign travellers decide to dine near the fabulously lit Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort. Coco's Den is one of the most popular hot spots, however, if you get a good look around there are plenty of other options! I would advice you to travel with someone who knows the area well as this place can be quite daunting on your own.. plus there is a safety issue! Desserts are Lahore's speciality! Many restaurants have their own take on dishes so do try out the ice creams, faloodas, jaleebis, rice puddings and the most famous of all - the silver paan!

The next most famous place to visit is called "The Mall". It is a long road that forms one of the main arteries of the city. It was once part of Grand Trunk Road which was used by several empires to channel their goods to and away from the city. Today, you will still find the road as busy as it was back in its prime! There are a number of mughal and colonial building still in immaculate condition since the departure of the British Raj. Whilst there, do check out of the Lahore Museum which holds a number of historical artifacts and sculptures then moving onto to the Lahore Zoo and the Al-Hamra Arts Council. If you want some time to relax, then pay a visit to Lawrence Gardens which features a historical library built in the eighteenth century still open to the general public.

Lets talk shopping! This is what you ladies would probably want to read right?! If your planning for a religious holiday or for that special occasion.. then the best place to look will be Liberty in Gulberg! There are soo many markets and shops that you will not have time to see them all in one day. Take a good look around and be sure to haggle!! Libery is a little up-market, but if you really want to get into the hustle and bustle of a Pakistani market head to Anarkali Bazaar. This market only comes to life at night! Do take care as there are alot of pick pockets about.. you would not even know until you got your wallet out to pay the shop keeper! Head towards Cantt and check out the "Mall of Lahore", Pakistan's take on the Mall of Emirates. Another place which often showcases exhibitions would be the Lahore Expo Centre, it is a little outside the city near the infamous Imran Khan's Cancer Hospital but its worth a visit.. do check there is an exhibition on before making the journey! 

Travelling northwards towards the river Ravi, you will find a large mughal mausoleum dedicated to the Emperor Jahangir, the father of Shah Jehan (who built the Taj Mahal). Located in Shahdara Bagh, there are three significant people buried in its enclosure: Mughal Emperor Jahangir, Empress Nur Jehan and her brother Abdul Hasan Asaf Khan. All sarcophaguses are in amazing condition after the recent completion of renovation work that took place on the entire site. The painting and artwork still feel as if they were painted today! Another site which boasts such amazing artwork would be the Wazir Khan Mosque, built during the reign of Emperor Shah Jehan, the Arabic calligraphy is regarded as some of the most finest pieces of work in history.

Shah Jehan also worked on the infamous Shalamar Gardens, one of many amazing gardens built by the mughals. It boasts over four hundred fountains and several floor levels and canals really show off the dedication and attention to detail the emperors placed in their work. Iqbal Park (where the Minar-e-Pakistan is located) is another significant garden which holds historical importance to the people of the city. It was the place where the Pakistan Resolution was passed. Hazuri Bagh located in the section between Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort was built during the time of the mughals and till this day it is often a place one would find poets receting their work to fellow travellers. 

Lastly but not the least, Lahore really comes to life when the entire city no.. entire nation comes together when there is a cricket or hockey game on! The Qaddafi Cricket Stadium or the National Hockey Stadium are always teaming with sports fans watching their home team fight for the title. The opportunity to witness such events especially after a win is a memory that will remain with a traveller forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Had some one ever seen it in real?


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Omar1984

Gulberg in Lahore covered in hail due to a hailstorm occurred on 26th February 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan and Badshahi Masjid







Tomb of Mughal Emperor Jahangir 







Lahore Museum







Part of Lahore seen from the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Jahangir's Mausoleum, Lahore, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

*Lahore fort*


> *The sun set on the Sikh rule, the samadhi of Maharaja Ranjeet Singh stands mute testimony to all the treachery that led to downfall.The Samadhi of Ranjit Singh is the mausoleum of the Sikh ruler Maharaja Ranjit Singh. Located in Lahore, Pakistan, near the Lahore Fort and Badshahi Mosque, the mausoleum was begun by his son Kharak Singh on the spot where he was cremated, and was completed by Dalip Singh in 1848. The tomb is a splendid example of Sikh architecture, with gilded fluted domes and cupolas and an ornate balustrade round the top. Ranjit Singh's ashes are contained in a marble urn in the shape of a lotus, sheltered under a marble pavilion inlaid with pietra dura, in the centre of the tomb. Other tiny urns contain the ashes of his four wives and seven concubines who threw themselves on his funeral pyre. These urns were removed from the marble pavilion and were replaced by a simple slab around 1999. This desecration of the mausoleum was part of the preparations for the Khalsa Tricentenary and the visit of Sikh dignitaries from India.The Samadhi was damaged by the earthquake in October 2005.
> 
> Two small monuments to the west of the main mausoleum commemorate Ranjit Singh's son Kharak Singh and grandson Nau Nihal Singh, and their wives.*












*GATE OF THE LIONS in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Race Course Park, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Race Course Park (at night)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

The Badshahi Mosque (Urdu: &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1588;&#1575;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583 or the 'King's Mosque' in Lahore, commissioned by the sixth Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb in 1671 and completed in 1673, is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. Epitomising the beauty, passion and grandeur of the Mughal era, it is Lahore's most famous landmark and a major tourist attraction.

Capable of accommodating 5,000 worshippers in its main prayer hall and a further 95,000 in its courtyard and porticoes, it remained the largest mosque in the world from 1673 to 1986 (a period of 313 years), when overtaken in size by the completion of the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad. Today, it remains the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world after the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca, the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina, the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca and the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad.

To appreciate its large size, the four minarets of the Badshahi Mosque are 13.9 ft (4.2 m) taller than those of the Taj Mahal and the main platform of the Taj Mahal can fit inside the 278,784 sq ft (25,899.9 m2) courtyard of the Badshahi Mosque, which is the largest mosque courtyard in the world.

In 1993, the Government of Pakistan recommended the inclusion of the Badshahi Mosque as a World Heritage Site in UNESCO's World Heritage List, where it has been included in Pakistan's Tentative List for possible nomination to the World Heritage List by UNESCO.



















































Mughal emperor Aurangzeb. The man who built this beautiful Masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Quaid-e-Azam Library and Jinnah Garden (named after the founder of Pakistan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More of Quaid-e-Azam Library and Jinnah Garden in Lahore, Pakistan



































Quaid-e-Azam Library in the center of the photo.


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore is indeed beautiful. Many more things were there in the past until it was destroyed to create crappy concrete buildings. Lets hope we can preserve the existing stuff in the future....


----------



## Omar1984

The Enterprise in Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road


----------



## Omar1984

P-1 Niazi interchange


















P-10 GT road/Quaid-e-Azam Interchange






























P-4 Saggian Interchange


----------



## Omar1984

Some more of Lahore Ring Road


----------



## Omar1984

Canal Road, Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Peeru's Cafe Lahore












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sukh Chayn Gardens Housing Estate is a Gated Community in the suburbs of Lahore, Pakistan. It is a joint venture between the governments of Pakistan and China.
















Replica of Blue Mosque in Sukh Chayn Gardens (being constructed with the help of Turkish brothers)


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Mall of Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Mall of Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Wagah Border


----------



## Omar1984

Hyperstar in Lahore, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

love lahore, would someday like to come and explore it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

General Post Office




Lahore: Opening of Cine Gold Cinema In Bahria Town 













More of Hyperstar in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Cafe Bistro launches in Lahore*


----------



## Omar1984

More Pictures of the Lahore Ring Road :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Liberty Round About




Shahdin Manzil, Lahore


----------



## Edevelop

Old City:














Wazir Khan Mosque:










Atchinson College:


----------



## Omar1984

Hardee's in Lahore (world-wide famous burger joint)




Blue and Buff: 3D Avatar finally hits Lahore
Published: April 15, 2011





Model Natasha posing with the ushers dressed in Avatar get-up. PHOTO: PUBLICITY

Blue and Buff: 3D Avatar finally hits Lahore &#8211; The Express Tribune








Good news for Lahore, Islamabad, and Karachi.

*Cine Star seals deal with IMAX Corp*





"We believe IMAX represents an exciting and profitable business opportunity that will set our multiplexes apart from our competition,&#8221; said Faraz Chaudhry, CEO Cine Star Pakistan.


NEW YORK: The IMAX Corporation and Cine Star Cinema Pakistan have announced an agreement to install three digital IMAX theatre systems in new projects in Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi, beginning in 2013. The announcement marks the opening of IMAX&#8217;s first commercial theatres in Pakistan.

&#8220;One of the key reasons for our strategic investment in IMAX is the company&#8217;s success in developing markets globally. We believe IMAX represents an exciting and profitable business opportunity that will set our multiplexes apart from our competition,&#8221; said Faraz Chaudhry, CEO Cine Star Pakistan. &#8220;With the most immersive cinematic platform available, coupled with the best in Hollywood and local-language content, we look forward to offering our patrons a movie-going experience unlike anything they&#8217;ve had before.&#8221;

&#8220;Cine Star, one of the top cinema chains in Pakistan, is a strategic partner that shares our vision of delivering the ultimate cinematic experience to movie-goers,&#8221; said Richard L. Gelfond, CEO of IMAX. &#8220;We look forward to expanding in Pakistan &#8211; a market which we believe provides exciting opportunities for growth.&#8221;

An official announcement will be made on March 16, 2012, at the IMAX Corporation office in Mississauga, Canada. 

Published in The Express Tribune, March 16th, 2012


Cine Star seals deal with IMAX Corp &#8211; The Express Tribune


IMAX is better than 3D.


----------



## Omar1984

Royal Palm Club







Minar-e-Pakistan







Minar-e-Pakistan







Minar-e-Pakistan








Lahore Ring Road







Jail Road








Government College University (GCU)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## yampire

the above given flickr links need to be updated


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Thats my lahore baby. Parvez ilahi that jahil did nothing but spread corruption, build cheap infrastructure without any planning and thinking. Shahbaz sharif on the other hand is planning ahead for 2021. This man is so dedicated and motivated that before he goes to his tent office at 7, he visits current projects and makes sure everything is going smooth.


----------



## Imran Khan

He is another mustafa kamal


----------



## debashish_j20

wow, lahore is so damn similar to lucknow!!


----------



## American Pakistani

debashish_j20 said:


> yeah it looks nothing like lahore becoz' *lucknow is little more modern* but if you go to the old sectors, mughal architectures are lil' similar......






Priceless troll.

On a serious note, Lahore is more beautiful than even mumbay or any other indian city & you brought a town lucknow to compare with Lahore. Lucknow is comparable to Chichu ki maliyan, both have bright sides & both have some Mughul infrastructure, but i must say Chichu ki Maliyan can beat Lucknow or Dilli anyday, wanna proof? open new thread & i will post images of Chichu ki maliyan & you can post images of Delhi & Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

debashish_j20 said:


> yeah it looks nothing like lahore becoz' lucknow is little more modern but if you go to the old sectors, mughal architectures are lil' similar......


 Lol are you seriously comparing your shithole called lucknow with the 2nd major and largest city of pakistan? Son.... are you still in trauma for the sikh shooting in US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks elmo for cleaning thread 

















Ground of University of Lahore







old days image 






Gaddafi Stadium Lahore







Quaid E Azam Library


----------



## Imran Khan

Cavalry Ground Lahore













Montgomery Hall


















Roshnai Gate Lahore


----------



## Imran Khan

Muslim Town Flyover






Ring Road Lahore near Lahore Airport















View of Ring Road Lahore, a masterpiece of it's own!





canal road


----------



## Imran Khan

GC university 






jinnah park ground











Race Course Park Lahore











Fawara Chowk, Gulberg Lahore






great poet and great leader iqbal sleeping here in peace





ravi interchange


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

lahore airport


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

lol PIA is still operational? Do people really travel in this poverty airline? Last time I traveled in PIA was in 2007 and I actually took time out to fill the survey sheet and looked after my seat and made sure i leave my seat proper and all clean. But now, I wouldnt even spit in that poverty airlines. They have hired goons, thugs and illiterate people to run the service, they openly ask for money and rishwat. lanat asi airlines par. I would happily give my business to etihad or emirates than giving it to a corrupt and rishwatkhore zardaris airline. I am not sorry for offending anyone of you, if you have a problem, just log out and take a chill pill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

sir Pia is not that bad as you are portraying it....ofcourse there are delays in all airlines....similarly luggage also gets lost in foreign lines....Pia's record is pretty decent if not best......

Pia pilots are still the best.....go read comments on airlines.com forum.....



most people are thankless.......there is no limit to being thankless......100 years ago there were no planes......people were travelling on donkeys,horses,camel,elephants........4000 kilometer long trip used to take months....even kings and emperors used to travel in deserts and on mountains on mules and camels and elephants.........now we have planes....4000 kilometer long trip hardly takes 4 hours on PIA and even some one from middle class can afford the economy class on an airplane........lets be thankful........

but i do agree Political influence in Pia should be cut down and corruption should be eliminated.....

you should travel on our nationa flag carrier and support it......if u will support Pia in time of hardship and bear some hardship in the course....that will show that you are a patriot .


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

arushbhai said:


> Thats my lahore baby. Parvez ilahi that jahil did nothing but spread corruption, build cheap infrastructure without any planning and thinking. Shahbaz sharif on the other hand is planning ahead for 2021. This man is so dedicated and motivated that before he goes to his tent office at 7, he visits current projects and makes sure everything is going smooth.


 
nice joke


----------



## arushbhai

turbo charged said:


> sir Pia is not that bad as you are portraying it....ofcourse there are delays in all airlines....similarly luggage also gets lost in foreign lines....Pia's record is pretty decent if not best......
> 
> Pia pilots are still the best.....go read comments on airlines.com forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> most people are thankless.......there is no limit to being thankless......100 years ago there were no planes......people were travelling on donkeys,horses,camel,elephants........4000 kilometer long trip used to take months....even kings and emperors used to travel in deserts and on mountains on mules and camels and elephants.........now we have planes....4000 kilometer long trip hardly takes 4 hours on PIA and even some one from middle class can afford the economy class on an airplane........lets be thankful........
> 
> but i do agree Political influence in Pia should be cut down and corruption should be eliminated.....
> 
> you should travel on our nationa flag carrier and support it......if u will support Pia in time of hardship and bear some hardship in the course....that will show that you are a patriot .


 
sorry man, mujhe meri zindagi pyari hai. Every week these dunggar airplanes make an emergency landing somewhere in pakistan.


----------



## aakash_2410

Imran Khan said:


> http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/88bb8539.jp
> 
> [IMG]http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/d9f34da2.jp
> 
> [IMG]http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/99e2e377.jp
> 
> [IMG]http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/acb45589.jp
> 
> [IMG]http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/c98ddca6.jp
> 
> [IMG]http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t443/ksk786/6f01483a.jp[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Imran Sahab I'd love to visit Lahore magar ye kya?
> 
> Airport ke runway ki tasveerein? All runways have to be of certain standard because of the speed and wight aeroplanes operate at so, they don't slip?


----------



## A1Kaid

Allama Iqbal airport is trash, and then you have the remiss staff that works there.


----------



## Icewolf

PIA needs to clean its planes... It's better than before, but I want good quality...


----------



## arushbhai

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> nice joke


 ye lo ek or joke. khoob haso


----------



## W.11




----------



## mjnaushad

Why Lahore airport is so better than Islamabad.....????


----------



## MM_Haider

mjnaushad said:


> Why Lahore airport is so better than Islamabad.....????



because isloo airport is older than lahore one's.. the new airport of Isl will be now better than lahore one..


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

A lot like Delhi. Would like to walk around the historical monuments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TR.1

cb4 said:


>



very nice design and tiles. is that mosque?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

TR.1 said:


> very nice design and tiles. is that mosque?



Yes it's a mosque named Wazir Khan.

Here are more pics: 























[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

nice Lahore looks very similar to lucknow, in terms of architecture they are similar


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Beautiful view of light rain at Lahore Railway Station during downpour of winter season, in Lahore on Thursday, December 13, 2012.*


----------



## sexy gun

A.Rafay said:


>



Great  looks similar to delhi in so many ways


----------



## A.Rafay

*A beautiful eye-catching view of cloudy weather during downpour of winter season, at Ravi river bridge in Lahore on Friday, December 28, 2012.*


----------



## MastanKhan

Lyrical Mockery said:


> A lot like Delhi. Would like to walk around the historical monuments



Hi,

Wasn't it built by the same guy for the same guy----!


----------



## Shahzaib Khan

Lahore, Lahore ha bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wasn't it built by the same guy for the same guy----!



I don't know that but i know that delhi and lahore used to be the twin islamic cultural centres of the subcontinent


----------



## Luqman Khan

100 percent correct .. lahore lahore hai...


----------



## A.Rafay

An illuminated view of a fountain decorated with colorful lights at Canal Mall Road.


----------



## dexter




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

some nice pics


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Marshmallow

OK but plz post pics of some other places of Lahore too,all i c is same pics of same places frm different angles

doesnt Lahore have any other gud places?


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> OK but plz post pics of some other places of Lahore too,all i c is same pics of same places frm different angles
> 
> doesnt Lahore have any other gud places?



Here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

More


----------



## darkinsky

Jamia Ghosia Mosque


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Argus Panoptes

Lahore Lahore Aye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Literary Festival


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Mian H Amin.

lol only one pic can be seeen


----------



## Edevelop

LUMS Sports Complex





Aitchison College





Cooprative Insurance Building





Government College University, Constructed in 1872





Lahore Airport 





Lahore Post Office


----------



## Alpha1

*a shop in jhang named after me*


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay

Mar19 &#8211; Newly installed models of ducks are seen floating on the canal in connection to Jashn-e-Baharan Festival organized by PHA in Lahore.





March 19 - A view of different replicas floating in a canal in connection with Jashn-e-Baharan in Provincial Capital.





March 19 - A view of different replicas floating in a canal in connection with Jashn-e-Baharan in Provincial Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^^^ 5 saal mein pehli bar Lahore canal ko sajaya hai..... really a pleasant site to watch at night


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> ^^^^ 5 saal mein pehli bar Lahore canal ko sajaya hai..... really a pleasant site to watch at night


----------



## Edevelop

MCB Building






Liberty Chowk










Car Park Building at Liberty






Kalma Chowk






Pedestrian Bridge on Canal


----------



## Edevelop

Canal


----------



## M.harris

In love with this city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Argus Panoptes

Some great photographs of Lahore on this Flickr page:

The Unseen Lahore - a set on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

the parks and roads in and near islamabad and lahore look beautiful same,
i think pakistan should focus on building taller buildings cause the buildings shown in the pictures nrear these cities consume valuable space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Tomb of Jahangir 








Railway station


----------



## Edevelop

Quaid-e-Azam Library & Bagh-e-Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Albert Victor Hospital in Mayo Hospital Architect Bhai Ram Singh 





Badshahi Masjid





Restaurants in old city


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

lahore museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AdeelFaheem

*Lahore Railway Station 1867*









*Lawrance Hall (Bagh e Jinnah) 1886*























*Akbari Gate Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AdeelFaheem

*Lahore High Court*





*Southern Gate Lahore Fort 1936*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

why paste historic pictures of Lahore? open a separate thread for that!..


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AdeelFaheem

cb4 said:


>



What is this Place ?? and Location ?? I think its in Bahria Town Lahore. Am i right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

AdeelFaheem said:


> What is this Place ?? and Location ?? I think its in Bahria Town Lahore. Am i right ?



No this is at Food street, Fort road


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

jail Road!


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

I have never been to lahore! Its truly a historical and beautiful city!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhmadBilal

You need to upload more beautiful area of Lahore city. These are not enough to show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## krash

AdeelFaheem said:


> What is this Place ?? and Location ?? I think its in Bahria Town Lahore. Am i right ?



Kookoo's Den opposite the the Badshahi Mosque and above the new food street.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Omar1984 said:


> Race Course Park, Lahore



I some times to to race course park, the entry is free, anyone can come in, they also have free gym equipment to use, for men and women both, also, they have a place for a library with book shelves and some books, you can study there if you want, they also have boat ride too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


>



That's LUMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RangerPK said:


> I some times to to race course park, the entry is free, anyone can come in, they also have free gym equipment to use, for men and women both, also, *they have a place for a library* with book shelves and some books, you can study there if you want, they also have boat ride too.



which library? you mean that sitting arrangement out the ladies' gym? 

anyway near the masjid they have built a small track for people with disabilities, and a small play group for kids as well.

p.s.

and when you mention race course, never forget the polo stadium, thats what it was during British era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Leader said:


> which library? *you mean that sitting arrangemen*t out the ladies' gym?
> 
> anyway near the masjid they have built a small track for people with disabilities, and a small play group for kids as well.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> 
> and when you mention race course, never forget the polo stadium, thats what it was during British era.



Yeah, that's the one. 

Yup, they also teach you horse riding in morning hours. If you want to learn how to ride a horse, you can learn there.


----------



## Leader

these are pictures from hazrat Mian Mir sahib. sadly the original red tiles have been changed with these bricks and marble paths. dont know where they took all the original red tiles. however the masjid's red tiles are still the original.



RangerPK said:


> Yeah, that's the one.
> 
> Yup, they also teach you horse riding in morning hours. If you want to learn how to ride a horse, you can learn there.



and evening too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Lahore has certainly changed....great to see mix of its 3000 year old history plus modernism coming in ....Great city!!!


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

metro track


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

university of lahore






























ring road


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## darkinsky

LAHORE: July 19 - Faithful arrives to offer second Namaz-e-Jumma (Friday prayers) of Holy Fasting Month of Ramazanul Mubarak at historic Badshahi Masjid.

Jang






LAHORE: July 02 - A view of Summit Minar Park in front Punjab Assembly building in Provincial Capital.


Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Pakistanis tourists sit at the riverside at sunset on the Ravi river in Lahore on July 2, 2013.


Jang






LAHORE: June 29 - Farmers collecting seed for seedling rice crop in their field in Shahdra.

Jang


----------



## darkinsky

LAHORE: Jun24 &#8211; Buffaloes taking bath in the water of the canal in Lahore.

Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimohsan52

Lahore the heart of Punjab


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cb4 yaar is the old/wall city being restored?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @cb4 yaar is the old/wall city being restored?



Yes.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...71684-saving-lahore-s-fabled-walled-city.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

The Greatest Punjabi city, ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

It seems to be a old traditional city. You should be careful in developing this city. you should not sacrifice its traditional look in blind race of Modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Panther 57

> yaar is the old/wall city being restored?


A portion close to Shahi Muhalla has been converted into a food street. Worth visiting.



> The Greatest Punjabi city, ever


Please allow me to correct "Pakistani City"


----------



## krash

HariPrasad said:


> It seems to be a old traditional city. You should be careful in developing this city. you should not sacrifice its traditional look in blind race of Modernization.



Yeah, that's what they've been trying to do. In fact, there seems to be a Moghul theme to almost every new governmental construction project. The airport and the ring road are good examples of that. Along with that, a special emphasizes is given to greenery because Lahore has always been traditionally very green. Pretty cool, I think.

Airport:







Ring Road:








Panther 57 said:


> Please allow me to correct "Pakistani City"



He just didn't want to pick a fight with Karachiites.


----------



## Rafi

Panther 57 said:


> A portion close to Shahi Muhalla has been converted into a food street. Worth visiting.
> 
> 
> Please allow me to correct "Pakistani City"



Of course, but being the oldest and greatest Punjabi city also, but is Pakistan's heart.


----------



## Panther 57

> He just didn't want to pick a fight with Karachiites.


No my friend, I just want my people to think Pakistan instead of Punjabi, Sindhi, Baloch, Pathan, Muhajir, etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151658687533214.1073741882.285689198213&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Edevelop

U of lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Pictures Credits : SSC and Lahore Ka Khojji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Wow, this is Pakistan? It's very nice. Stupid media doesn't show thes epics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

iranigirl2 said:


> Wow, this is Pakistan? It's very nice. Stupid media doesn't show thes epics.



Free media is actually not free. They do what they are told. World runs on money.

FYK visit these threads.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/5593-pictures-cities-islamabad.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/3713-pictures-cities-karachi.html

Regards.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## W.11




----------



## natee

Wahga Border From Pakistan's Side




Wahga Border From Indian Side


----------



## CometMibro

Awww, look at the cat


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

omi92 ssc




500 ssc




















omi92 ssc




omi92 ssc




drizzy ssc




omi92 ssc


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Awwww, now I want to visit Lahore even more.

:-(


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## krash

CometMibro said:


> Awww, look at the cat



Oh don't be sad for that cat. I promise you, it's one of the most spoiled cats in the world!


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## BATMAN

Lahore has been destroyed by the mismanagement, traffic, pollution and population.
It used to be much more clean, green and fresh in 80's.

blast from the past.















US President Richard Nixon, in Lahore.










And who can forget the great moments of Pakistan's history being engraved in Lahore!











and the great Mughal history of my forefathers.











Once used to known as education city of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

The the bone of contention of Indo Pak war 1965 and my childhood memories of eating burgers.
Theeeeeeee GymKhana.





Lahore Museum.






Noor Jehan, she is buried in Lahore.





In 80's it used to be tourist hotspot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

City of Dr. (Allama) Iqbal:











One verse of Iqbal's philosophical poetry, inspired from a mosque's overnight construction in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## VCheng

cb4 said:


>



I like the idea of the folding bench seats to keep them clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Super city Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: Faisal Mir Photography











Credit: Moin Khan Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: Moin Khan Photography



















Credit: The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: Moin Khan Photography






















Credit: Masood Ahmed Khan






Credit: LUMS Photographic Society






Credit: Rizwan





Credit: Sustainable Walled City Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

AsianUnion said:


> Super city Lahore


 

Majestic City Lahore!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Looking nice 

Lahore needs to become as clean/better than Islo tho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

Rafi said:


> The Greatest Punjabi city, ever.


 now plzz don't exaggerate..it mayb greatest Pakistani city but not greatest Punjabi city..chandigarh takes the cake. even jallandhar and Mohali are better.


----------



## dawn_news

jatt+gutts said:


> now plzz don't exaggerate..it mayb greatest Pakistani city but not greatest Punjabi city..chandigarh takes the cake. even jallandhar and Mohali are better.



Jatta this is not true and you know it lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

jatt+gutts said:


> now plzz don't exaggerate..it mayb greatest Pakistani city but not greatest Punjabi city..chandigarh takes the cake. even jallandhar and Mohali are better.



Good for you... but we are not interested to know!


----------



## Donatello

jatt+gutts said:


> now plzz don't exaggerate..it mayb greatest Pakistani city but not greatest Punjabi city..chandigarh takes the cake. even jallandhar and Mohali are better.



In your view. I am very good friends with people from Chandigarh, and their grandparents migrated from Jhelum and Lahore to India at the time of Partition. They are all of the view that Lahore is indeed the greatest Punjabi city. It was the cultural hot bed long ago and still today. My grandparents migrated from Jhalandhar and while it is a good city, nothing like Lahore..

So yeah, but your opinion, who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

New Boat Service to start in Lahore Canal soon in the Greatest Pakistani City Ever.


----------



## najeeb ahmed

*nice images... keep sharing more..*


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Leader

looking at Ravi makes me cry... that powerful river is now dying, due to our stupid policies and india taking advantage of sindh tas agreement...


----------



## Mahha Umer

Moti Masjid Lahore





An other view of Moti Masjid Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lower Mall road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Linear park, Model town






Quaid-e-Azam library






An aerial glance of The Quaid-e-Azam Library which is located in Bagh-e-Jinnah previously known as "Lawrence Gardens", in Lahore, Pakistan. The Quaid-e-Azam Library has a collection of more than 100,000 volumes, both in English and Oriental languages. The library is divided into various sections dealing with English, Islamiyat, Urdu, Arabic, rare books etc. Latest books on management, business administration, technology and social sciences are being continuously acquired. Special attention is being paid to the acquisition of comprehensive literature on Islam and the Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

good pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Government College university



































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

jatt+gutts said:


> now plzz don't exaggerate..it mayb greatest Pakistani city but not greatest Punjabi city..chandigarh takes the cake. even jallandhar and Mohali are better.



You know, I have to admit. When I visit the Punjab side on both ends (India and Pakistan), I have heard this MANY times from both the sides. "Lahore is Lahore". And the interesting thing is, some of the people from the India side who told me this, were really old and hadn't been to the other side since the 50's and of course, some are much younger. I think tribute and respect should be paid to historical places as they deserved. These places have history and character to them and they are timeless, doesn't matter if they were a part of India 70 years ago and today these are in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Leader said:


> looking at Ravi makes me cry... that powerful river is now dying, due to our stupid policies and india taking advantage of sindh tas agreement...



If you some of the projects in the pipeline can finish, you could create a link canal from both rivers touching Jhelum. That canal can feed ravi and take the water to the desert, turning the desert area into agriculture land or dams in remote areas. That would divert the floods also and will keep the other dried up rivers and canals filled with water from one rainy season till the next year.


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Panoramio- Photo of pakistan Lahor tren

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Fort Road....Food Street





..
..
.


----------



## ghazi52

A Building in Walled City


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

bahriya town Lahore ki masjid
credit: uzair aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli of Nau Nihal Singh*

Now Govt. Victoria Girls High School, Mori gate













This lofty Haveli is reckoned among the most magnificent buildings of the city of Lahore. It was built by Nau Nihal Singh, son of Maharaja Kharak Singh as his private residence. It contains numerous spacious chambers, halls and balconies. The ceilings are decorated with paintings and mirrors, and are worked in gold. The walls are richly and tastefully ornamented with glasses and painted flowers. The Haveli was taken over by the British Government when Punjab was annexed in 1849 and converted into the first public school for girls. The back side is richly decorated with stucco carving.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque

Credit: Babar Javed






Chauburji

Credit: Saleem Qureshi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Library, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Heritage Hotel 
.
.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Moti Masjid
.


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque





.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Hurter

One of my Favorite City


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The perimeter wall of the mosque was being renovated. The plaster walls to the left of the scaffold were being replaced with the hand-carved red sandstone blocks on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.m
.
............................
Girja Chowk, Cantonment







St Mary Magdalene Church Lahore (Girja Chowk). It's around 155 years Old.







Park Lane tower







CMH Lahore Medical College / Institute of Dentistry





......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.Lion roars at Lahore Safari .


----------



## ghazi52

..New view


----------



## ghazi52

Man at job .. sweet potato ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Entrance to Haveli Restaurant, Fort Road.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town*




.
.
.





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Qurtaba chowk


----------



## ghazi52

At Jain mandir







Fort road







Canal road


----------



## ghazi52

Those tents in the park are of "Ijtama-e-Aam"

-------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Aerial View of Aitchison College, Lahore.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Queen Elizabeth at the Horse and Cattle Show, Lahore, 1961.
*


----------



## ghazi52

.*LAHORE --- Metro Bus *
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New look....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bridge in Gulberg...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Masjid...
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

too much investment from Nawaz Brothers on Lahore -


----------



## ghazi52

>>>.............
ASTP






.............. . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Its good to see that Lahore has been transformed into a modern look city but its historic heritage character must also be preserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musalman

[Bregs] said:


> Its good to see that Lahore has been transformed into a modern look city but its historic heritage character must also be preserved


True actually they are preserving it. I suggest you google Lahore Wall City Authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal road
‎





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................
Canal road after rain












_
..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

This canal road is very popular in lahore ?


----------



## Musalman

[Bregs] said:


> This canal road is very popular in lahore ?


Yes coz this road runs from one end of Lahore to other end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Musalman said:


> Yes coz this road runs from one end of Lahore to other end.




Oh great thats why its so much popular and widely used


----------



## ghazi52

One more view of Canal road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> One more view of Canal road




wah very beautiful picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....Fort Road Food Street, Lahore........

...
......



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Food street has been given a big face lift is seems like ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Food street has been given a big face lift is seems like ?



Yes...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Village Restaurant, M M Alam Road, Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Cool this village restaurant has all the rural appliances hand operated, past memories relived


----------



## ghazi52

..........................*Village Restaurant*...........

..



...





















....





......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................



............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................Azadi Chowk and Interchange






















........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Aerial view of lahore metro route.
Lahore is very green .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

I think this is the widest road in any pakistani city.
Its lahore.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
General Post Office (GPO), Lahore
....................
.....
.



....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................Lahore High Court ....

.



..










Chief Court, Lahore. This fine building is in the late Pathan style of the 14th century. Between the Court and the Cathedral is a statue of Lord Lawrence who was Chief Commissioner and Lieutenant Governor of the Punjab 1853-1859. 
The Lahore High Court was established on March 21,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

nice most of the buildings are so old and well maintained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................
Today at near Askari crossing..... 









...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Famous Food Street.


----------



## [Bregs]

arey bhai mera bhi visa lagwa do to visit and eat delicacies at food street of lahore


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................





















......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

oh wow cool share dear, is this food street of lahore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> oh wow cool share dear, is this food street of lahore ?



Yes. Opposite to Badshahi Masjid.













Other is Gawalmandi and Anarkali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Great pics dear, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................























Walton flyover






Kalma underpass










.................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................

































____
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attock

[Bregs] said:


> arey bhai mera bhi visa lagwa do to visit and eat delicacies at food street of lahore



You are most welcome sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................

*Nation’s first double-decker bus service to come to Lahore*








The TDCP has procured two custom-made Volvo buses. 

LAHORE: The Tourism Development Corporation of the Punjab (TDCP) is all set to introduce the nation’s first double-decker bus service for tourists in the city under the name of Sightseeing Lahore.

Managing Director Ahmar Malik told _The Express Tribune_ on Tuesday that two custom-made Volvo buses procured by the corporation for a sum of $376,000 were expected to reach Karachi on September 20. Malik said the service would commence in the middle of October after the buses had arrived in the city between October 9 and 10.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
















Fort











.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Gulberg, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

ghazi52 said:


> ..........................*Village Restaurant*...........
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ......



Is this still owned by Salt-n-Pepper? I used to go to their restaurants while on tours to Pakistan, one of the great places to get American style hamburgers when I'd crave American burgers, chicken salad and of course that Tandoori Chicken in that traditional pot!!. We met the owner a few times (Faruki or something) and he didn't charge us a dime a couple of times. Great food!!


----------



## Donatello

Viper0011. said:


> Is this still owned by Salt-n-Pepper? I used to go to their restaurants while on tours to Pakistan, one of the great places to get American style hamburgers when I'd crave American burgers, chicken salad and of course that Tandoori Chicken in that traditional pot!!. We met the owner a few times (Faruki or something) and he didn't charge us a dime a couple of times. Great food!!



There are better burger places now, especially in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................





LUMS Lahore.
.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................

..



.







...

Never seen a yellow rickhsaw







Another unusual one






And of course the good ol' Taan_ga_







Are Lahori richshaw drivers trying to break away from tradtion?





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................Engineers town







*Ferozpur road
















_*


----------



## Humaira Noor

mera sohna sheher Lahore <3


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................
.During dinner hosted for Chinese and Turkish delegation




























.....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................................



....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## stalintom

I did not found any pictures from Lahore. Sorry


----------



## batool100

Lahore , Very progressive city ... I have visited last month ,, I saw many changes and development in this city .. It looks so beautiful...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................................
Sacred Heart Cathedral





...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................................




























....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
Lahore museum 






..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
Airport






....


----------



## Lone Ranger

_*''Jinne Lahore nahi Takaya, o jamya nahi''*_

(If you haven't seen Lahore, you aren't born yet)

That's what the people of Lahore commonly say about the city of art, culture and history. Little did most of you know, Lahore is also one of the most planned, developed and scenic places of Pakistan and these pictures will prove why;

*1. Liberty Chowk*
Could you guess these pictures are from Pakistan? Microsoft Windows should certainly add this fountain's pictures to the wallpaper list!






*2. Badshahi Mosque*
No one can deny the beauty of this place. Who wouldn't want to plan their dream wedding here?











*3. Mayo Garden*
And you were dazed looking at the highway roads they show in Bollywood films? Try traveling on this road, your bound to fall in love.






*4. Hailstorm in Lahore*
At the first glance we bet no one could even imagine this is Lahore. You should look at the city during hailstorm season and you'd never want to travel abroad again!











*5. The Famous Canal*
Lakeside view couldn't get this colorful before! This is the popular Canal during festivities and international newspapers have been sharing these pictures in praise too!

Mesmerizing, indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Ranger

*6. Jillani Park*
Fond of the dancing fountain in Dubai? Lahore's Jillani Park is an equally serene treat for sight. Next time you click pictures here, don't be surprised to see people confuse the greenery with that of Europe.
















*7. Shalimar Garden*
That pathway reminds one of the one in front of Taj Mahal. This beautiful scenic garden was built by the Mughals and still stands to be one of the most favorite places for the locals to visit.













*8. The Metro-Ride*
Despite the debate on whether metro buses serve any good or not, it is undoubtedly visible how the metro ride add an ''international'' touch to the city. The buses are on time, clean, spacious and definitely help in touring the city at ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Ranger

*9. The Exotic Greenery Of Lahore*
Just wow! These pictures are not from the West, but our very own country. By now, you must be convinced into visiting Lahore, aren't you?
















*10. Bahria Town*
Hey, that's Paris!!






Our very own Eiffel Tower at Bahria Town, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Where is the food street?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabakar

Really Nice ....Cant believe it is pakistan....keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Where is the food street?



There are 3 food streets... 1 on Mall road .. Gowal Mandi (old)... And 3rd is behind Lahore Fort ...


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peshwa

Excellent!...Lahore looks beautiful! Would love to visit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

WOW what a beutiful city ye hui na baat  @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Very surprised to see such beautiful scenary exist in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Lahore food streets

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> WOW what a beutiful city ye hui na baat  @Ammara Chaudhry



MASHALLAH CLASS HAI CLASS. <3. 

You know this remind me of that saying, "Allah Aap Ka Ghar Aap Ka Hai, Par LAHORE LAHORE HAI".  :love:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Moonlight

Thank You Guys For Sharing These Beautiful Pictures.  Loving'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

monitor said:


> Very surprised to see such beautiful scenary exist in Lahore.


Surprised? Lahore is one of the most famous cities in the sub-continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> ''Jinne Lahore nahi dekhya, o jamya nahi''



Is it Urdu being screwed here or Punjabi?


----------



## Lone Ranger

LoveIcon said:


> Is it Urdu being screwed here or Punjabi?


sahi kr diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Chote ne kaam to acha kia hai Lahore mein


----------



## Sugarcane

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> sahi kr diya



Jinne Laore Nai Takya O Jamaya Nai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> Chote ne kaam to acha kia hai Lahore mein



Paisa laga hua bolta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

LoveIcon said:


> Jinne Laore Nai Takaya O Jamaya Nai.


sorry my mistake


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

my fav

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

*1. RING ROAD*
*




blogspot*
*2. BADSHAHI MOSQUE AND MINAAR-E-PAKISTAN*
*



blogspot*
*3. RAVI*
*



blogspot*
*4. LIBERTY*
*



blogspot*
*5. JINNAH HOUSE*
*



itdunya*
*6. ARFA SOFTWARE TECHNOLOGY PARK*
*



blogspot*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

*7. OLD LAHORE*
*



artasiapacific*
*8. AKBARI GATE 1962*
*



nativepakistan*
*9. LUMS*
*



blogspot*
*10. QADAFI STADIUM




blogspot
11. WAPDA HOUSE




blogspot
12. BAHRIA TOWN




fjtown
13. BADSHAHI MOSQUE AT FULL CAPACITY




blogspot
14. METRO BUS SHAHDARA STATION





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

*15. LIBERTY AT NIGHT*
*



blogspot*
*16. MODEL TOWN*
*



blogspot*
*17. BAHRIA MOSQUE*
*



*
The pictures have been carried from Shugal.com


18 Stunning Aerial Pictures that will surely make you fall in love with Lahore Dispatch News Desk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

*)*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

)
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Upcoming in Lahore


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Manticore said:


>



The BEST photo thus far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Baradari of Kamran







After Babur's death in 1530, Kamran Mirza seized Lahore where he built his own garden in the city, where he built this baradari in 1540, which is the first Mughal structure to be built in Lahore. The baradari, a pavilion, is located on an island in the Ravi River.
___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photos taken on 26th July 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Love And War

Beautiful Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Love And War

Beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jalo Park






Liberty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Azadi interchange......Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎







Lahore fort........Credits: Shabir Mian





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Old photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National Hockey stadium, 45,000...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

University of Central Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

GCU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jail road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sheesh Mahal,or the 16th century,Mughal Era Palace of Mirrors,Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider

Nankana Sahib Documentary for the Sikh girl who topped the exams






Lahore- Pindi Bhattian GoPro timelapse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

I don't see a photography thread for Punjab , so ill put this up here also:


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,


----------



## ghazi52

Same video posted dozen times........................


----------



## ahsanhaider

ghazi52 said:


> Same video posted dozen times........................


i didnt know which thread it belongs to and didn't want anybody to miss it.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The BEST photo thus far.




May I ask why?


----------



## ahsanhaider

Beginning of this video shows this Russian Guy Touring Lahore all by himself!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PHA works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Just outside Lahore




[youtube]XVsRD8PYrN8[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Liberty fountain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Punjabi Song by University of Lahore Students, Aerial Views of University of Lahore





University of Lahore Tribute to Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawad Sadique

ghazi52 said:


>



Lahore is a cosmopolitan city. In Pakistan it is said that a person who hasn't seen Lahore has not seen anything in Pakistan.
Like Dubai, Paris, London and New York - Lahore city has its own charm and attraction for tourists from all over the World.

Good photography and good places captured indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Video Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Enjoy this Great Video with aerial views of Bahria Town in documentary style


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Coocoo's nest, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FC college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Pakistan in 4 Minutes video features Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayesha Qamar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

There is No thread for Punjab, so I'm just posting this here, Aerial Drone Views of Gurdwara Janam Asthan Nankana Sahab


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Quaid-e-Azam library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Begins in Lahore Station


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

For the First time Ever, Aerial Views of Lahore Fort Shahi Qila And surroundings


----------



## ahsanhaider

Amazing Grand Opening! It is Ready for Inauguration!


----------



## ahsanhaider

No thread for Punjab so this goes here


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Beautiful pics of awesome places.


----------



## ghazi52

Colours of Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Walled city, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Auto Show 2016 At Lahore Expo Center,


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video of Pakistan


----------



## Levina

@WAJsal @Arsalan @S.U.R.B. 

1930s: Anarkali bazaar,Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore is definitely the best place to see some history and culture. I'm not a tourism expert but here are some things I can think on top of my head

- Lahore Fort
- Minar e Pakistan
- Badshahi Mosque
- Gurdewara Dera Sahib
- Iqbal Park
- Fort Road Food Street
- Shahi Hammam
- Wazir Khan Mosque
- Haveli Nau Nihal Singh
- Sunheri Mosque
- Shalimar Gardens
- Gawalmandi Food Street
- Sacred Heart Cathedral
- Shrine of Data Ganj Bakhsh Hajveri
- Chauburji
- Lawrence Gardens
- Lahore Museum
- Lahore Zoo
- Tollington Market
- Tomb of Jahangir 
- Anarkali Tomb
- Dai Anga Tomb
- Gulabi Bagh Gateway
- Wagha Border
- Alhamra Art Gallery
- Qaddafi Stadium Food Street

If you are more interested in natural beauty like mountains, lakes, glaciers, etc visit the province of Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

Nice pics... r these all from Lahore only?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kailash Rava said:


> Nice pics... r these all from Lahore only?



Yes they are.
*Bahria Town.....Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kailash Rava

ghazi52 said:


> Yes they are.
> *Bahria Town.....Lahore*


Lol . that's the Eiffel tower I guess ..


----------



## ghazi52

Kailash Rava said:


> Lol . that's the Eiffel tower I guess ..



Yes. but in Lahore. *Bahria Town.....Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly built Greater Iqbal Park to host first carnival on Saturday*

** Three-day festival titled Punjab Gilgit-Baltistan Fusion Festival 2017 kicks off at Alhamra Arts Council today
*




 


*LAHORE:* The newly built Greater Iqbal Park is set to host the Punjab Gilgit-Baltistan Fusion Festival 2017 which will be kicked off at the Alhamra Arts Council today (Thursday).

This was said by Walled City Lahore Authority Director General Kamran Lashari during a press conference at the Alhamra Adbi Betkh on Wednesday. Lahore Arts Council Executive Director Captain (R) Atta Muhammad Khan, Alhamra's Arts and Culture Director Zulfiqar Ali Zulfi and WCLA Deputy Director Tania Qureshi were also present.

Kamran Lashari, who is also the Lahore Arts Council Baord of Governor's chairman said, "We have focused on traditional and folk dances, crafts and food of GB which will be presented to Lahoris." He said that a special team was working day to make the event a success.

To a query, he said, "We have selected GB for the event owing to its rich culture." He said that almost 15 artist would be participating from GB along with other crew members. He said that the festival would be opened for everyone, but entry would not be allowed without free invitation passes, which can be obtained from the Alhamra Office Mall Road and the WCLA Office.

"We are presenting a blend of two cultures, cuisine, folklores, handicrafts and much more which citizens should not miss." He appealed to citizens to join this festival to a mixture of two cultures.

He said that need to enhance the inter-provincial relations between Punjab and GB must be taken to the next step and such cultural awareness programs could play a vital role to bridge the gap among 
the provinces.

Speaking on the occasion, Captain (r) Atta Muhammad Khan said, "Such festivals are not only the best representation of the merged image of the collaborative Pakistani culture, but it also provides a valuable platform to highlight the culture, values, traditions and colours of the individual provinces." He mentioned a variety of such festivals in the recent future to bring the nation at a harmonic platform where everything would be labelled and recognized as Pakistani, and added that the Punjab Gilgit-Baltistan is the first in the list.

It may be mentioned that the Greater Iqbal Park will get its first enormous festival being held jointly by the Walled City Lahore Authority (WCLA) and the Lahore Arts Council in cooperation with the Gilgit-Baltistan government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort
















Mall road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque






































































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aman tower - IBA University *





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

The Cultural Capital....
Food street.




Before PSL.



Sukh Chayn Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__


----------



## RangeMaster

Pakistan day-Minar e Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

SMC said:


> View attachment 52799
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52800


What the hell is "Cock? And bull" lol. With shawarma place in liberty hahaha lahor ion ki ingayrayzi.


----------



## third eye

ghazi52 said:


>



Which place is this?

Some background please if possible


----------



## ghazi52

third eye said:


> Which place is this?
> 
> Some background please if possible









Quaid-e-Azam library Lahore.


*History*





The complex includes two halls, the first was built in memory of John Laird Mair Lawrence, 1st Baron Lawrence, and the second in memory of Robert Montgomery Martin. It was built in 1866 at the initial cost of Rs.108,000, contributed by the Punjab Chiefs and leading Lahore citizens. The conformity of style with the earlier building was ensured by G. Stone who, in order to present a single unified whole, linked the space between the two halls by a covered corridor. a park previously known as "Lawrence Gardens".

The original curved roof of the Montgomery Hall was disassembled and substituted in 1875 with a teak floor for singing and dancing. The roof was coated, stimulated and corrugated with a decorative carved wooden cling stunningly painted in Egyptian and Italian patterns and fitted with glass windows. On May 1, 1878, the services of the halls, library and the reading room officially got the name of “Lahore and Mian Mir Institute.” The amenities, particularly the elitism of the place, turned it into a club where the people started getting registered as members. The name was changed to “Lahore Gymkhana Club” on January 23, 1906.

In January 1972, the Lahore Gymkhana Club was shifted to Upper Mall and the building became an academy for administrative training by the government of Pakistan only to in May 17, 1981, renovation of the building was started to turn it into a public library. On December 25, 1984, the then President General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq officially inaugurated the Quaid-e-Azam Library.

In 2013, the government constructed two basements on the western and eastern sides of the library to add 20,000 sq. meters of reading space.

*Library*

As of 2014, the library has 125,000 volumes, both in English and Urdu languages. Nearly two thousand books are added to the library annually. It has more than 17,000 people are enrolled as the members of the library. The Lawrence Hall is normally used as an assembly room for public meetings and theatrical and musical amusements. Nearly 19,000 people visit the library annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

are bhai bahut time se lahore fdood street ki picture nahi upload hui ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

[Bregs] said:


> are bhai bahut time se lahore fdood street ki picture nahi upload hui ?



The one next to Lahore fort/Badshahi mosque is really nice.











You also get some great views of the Badshahi Mosque, Ranjit Singhs Samadhi, Iqbals mauseleom, Sikander Hayat Khans tomb, Lahore Fort (Shahi Qila), Roshnai Darwaza (one of the gates to Old Lahore and the only one left which is still in its original state as built by the Mughals), and even the top part of Minar e Pakistan (Where Congress and Muslim League held major rallies prior to independence).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

ghazi52 said:


> *Aman tower - IBA University *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


This is not Lahore.This is Karachi Pakistan.


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria town




Greater Iqbal park




Liberty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is in Lahore fort garden. More stunning and functional than any cement sculpture...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalma Interchange







Gulabi Bagh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PIMFF team visited Pakistan You can see how they enjoy the local Culture of Lahore Pakistan always welcome to our tourist guest 
Pakistan the Land of peaceful People love and respect for all 
Video captured by : Jef Houben












__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Palm Country Club





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria Town







Shalimar Gardens




Minar-e-Pakistan




UOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Lahore, I love you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveedahmed86

Lhore lhore aeee!


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dreamer4eva

Jehne Lahore nahi dekhya, oh jamya hi nahi 
Hopefully one day I'll see Lahore. Nice pics folks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Kalma underpass




Museum




Badshahi Masjid




Tomb of Jahangir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Heritage museum




GCU




Towards Badshahi Mosque




Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Emporium mall













__________________


Grand Jama Masjid, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Badshahi Mosque







Grand Jamia Mosque




LUMS


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Forman Christian College University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Today in Rain.






University of Central Punjab, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


>


Lahore has changed alot in recent times. PML N has done alot of work there I suppose.


----------



## The Diplomat

Shahzad Ahmad Baloch said:


> Lahore has changed alot in recent times. PML N has done alot of work there I suppose.


Not really, just roads... Nothing on education, security or health but Lahore sure is a beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

New Swimming Complex made in Lahore adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Night Aerial view of New Swimming Complex made in Lahore adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium.


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park







During Pak vs SL match







*Eid Milad-un-Nabi pictures*

Railway station






Town hall, Mall road. Lower mall road in background.






Istanbul chowk, Mall road






Islampura bazar - A north-western neighborhood of Lahore.





__


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mall Road


----------



## Hareeb

ghazi52 said:


> Forman Christian College University


My college. ❤

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Derasahib Gurdwara along side Badshahi Mosque






Top view of Dera Sahib Gurdwara 





_


----------



## ghazi52

Kalma Chowk Interchange







Liberty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Museum U/C at Greater Iqbal Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort Food Street, Lahore, Pakistan. 9 December 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Devotion"

Because I feel that, in the Heavens above,
The angels, whispering to one another,
Can find, among their burning terms of love,
None so devotional as that of ‘Mother,’ - Edgar Allan Poe
*
Early Morning Badshahi Mosque, Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. 10 December 2017*









*Jail Road Lahore *








*Beautiful view of Wazir Khan Masjid *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Some new trees in Iqbal Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Road Food Street







Butt Karahi Lakshmi Chowk 








Haneef Siri Paye on Temple road Mozang








Anarkali








Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)







Wazir Khan








Minar e Pakistan



























..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The 16th Century Mughal Era Wazir Ali Mosque in Old Lahore.

















Scenes from the centuries old Walled City of Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SCENES FROM LAHORE'S CENTURIES OLD MAGNIFICENT MUGHAL ERA OLD CITY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In love with sunrise
Model Town Park, *








*Bagh e Jinnah, 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fakir Khana Museum: a private museum located in Lahore owned by the Fakir family. The museum is located within the Walled City, along the Hakimaan Bazaar, near the Bhati Gate






























Delhi Gate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg Galleria


----------



## ghazi52

Sacred Heart Cathedral, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Library

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A BIKE-A-THON THIS WEEKEND IN LAHORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Calm Passenger

Mashallah. Nice posts and sharing...Lahore is the best city so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jail Road 
Spring Beautification *



































*Babu Sabu Interchange goes green, welcoming people to the city of gardens, Lahore*





























*Live simple, love all and take time to smell the flowers along the way... 
Vertical Plantation at Main Boulevard, Lahore:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore is blossoming in this spring season 
Here are pictures of green belt at Kalma chowk, Main boulevard, green belt at canal near Doctor's hospital and Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## N.Siddiqui

near Airport











Lahore's largest dump site has reached its capacity and is now being converted into a public park with 10,000 trees to be planted






UBL Lahore, completed
























































*Govt To Ply 1574 Modern Buses On 122 Routes In Lahore*











Latest machinery & equipment is being installed at the 6 storey tower along with the latest CT scan machines, MRI and X-ray machines as well. Treatment of stomach cancer, cure of TB through chest digital X-ray would be done as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Khidmat markaz.



































The new Punjab international swimming complex will hold international sports matches and is equipped with state of the art facilities

















Marriott signs deal to open 300-room hotel in Lahore





LAHORE (Dunya news) - Marriott International has announced an agreement with Maverick International Private Limited - an associate of Maverick Hotels of USA - to open a 300-room Marriott Hotel in Lahore.

Scheduled to open in 2023, Lahore Marriott Hotel will be built on a 46,000 sq ft site in the new downtown area of Gulberg in Lahore.

Lahore command and control center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Minister inaugurates National Incubation Center at LUMS*


























First international standard Tennis Academy in Lahore, established by Government of Punjab is all set to be inaugurated!









































Children Hospital, Lahore: Beaconhouse has donated an aviary and play area in the new in patient block of the Children's Hospital Lahore. 






















college rd. renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Sheraton Hotel site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
























_


----------



## ghazi52

First Outlet Now Open. Wayback Burgers, America’s Favorite Hometown Burger Joint and one of the nation’s fastest growing burger franchises In The Heart of Pakistan. 
Serving fresh burgers made with never frozen beef patties, thick hand-dipped milkshakes and other items the Wayback way. 

Location: Opposite Shaukat Khanum Hospital, Johar Town, Lahore. Adjacent to Sarpino's Pizzeri


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dai Anga








Bagh-e-Jinnah








Jillani Park








Azadi Chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CMH Medical College, Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Dera Gujjran Station.*


























*
Anarkali Station.*


----------



## ghazi52

Jail road


----------



## ghazi52

*Picture Perfect of Minar e Pakistan , Pakistan Map, Azadi Flyover and the sunset, all in one click.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PTI ELECTION CAMPAIGN








PTI ELECTION CAMPAIGN


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A Ukrainian tourist in courtyard of the famous historic Wazir Khan mosque
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Greater iqbal park Lahore ka fizai nazara .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Top view of Hiran Minar Sheikhupura, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The walled city of Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nur Jahan Tomb, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>




haha vespa scooter, good old days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> haha vespa scooter, good old days



True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Loft 29 – Restaurant in Lahore that is Inside a Container*

The culinary world in Pakistan has been getting major changes! International brands are opening their branches, a variety of food has everyone hooked, and in the midst of all the amazing culture come out-of-the-box ideas, just like Loft 29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bazar near Masjid Wazir khan , Lahore






Gawalmandi , old food street , Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

GC University Lahore and Metro.


----------



## ghazi52

Here's one historical site that could use more love.


*Jhingar Shah Suthra and his samadhi — a distinctive structure outside Lahore Fort*


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Sunehri Masjid, Old city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Delhi Gate, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

*Food Street *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is Lorry Adda Chowk, Lahore

PC: Syed Bilal Javed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*A few glimpses into old quieter/gentler Lahore

*


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dehli Darwaza, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

کاغذ کی یہ مہک یہ نشہ روٹھنے کو ھے 
یہ آخری صدی ھےکتابوں سےعشق کی.


----------



## ghazi52

Haveli Restaurant, Food Street Lahore.

Photo credit: (c) Renovatio @ Visuals by Dody


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Calender on the wall (Javed Manzil Lahore) standing still from the day Allama Iqbal went to meet his Maker.
Courtesy :* Munib Iqbal *


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GC University Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some shots of Androon Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

SMC said:


> View attachment 52700
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52701


nice capture!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of The Mall, Charing Cross, WAPDA House, Punjab Assembly Hall, Zoo & Jinnah Gardens. Lahore in 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Night View of Liberty Lahore
Cr: Wasif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shawn52

Most of the Pictures in this thread are not showing to me . Why..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Zinda-dilan e Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Cactus... Spring Flower Festival Lahore March, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bawa Dinga Singh Building, Lahore







GPO, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In Narrow Street

Gumti Bazar

Walled City


----------



## ghazi52

Institute of Chemistry at University of the Punjab in Lahore in late 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Canal rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Secrets of Lahore, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

lots and lots of green cover of Lahore was lost with expansion of roads and the last govt. preference of decoration, decorative shrubs and flower beds instead of local big, shady and verdant trees...trees are needed and not decorative stuff. 

This is a vicious cycle, expansion of roads>more cars>traffic gridlock>further expansion and less tree cover.

Ideally a robust public transport system with buses, a large number of them and not BRTS will help a lot, coupled with cycle tracks all over the city and walk ways and better footpaths. 

Buses in all roads is the solution and not one or two corridor of BRTS.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Delhi Gate Market, Lahore, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore yesterday after rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal Road........ Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dhian Singh Haveli, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Library - Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## alibuttjpj

shawn52 said:


> Most of the Pictures in this thread are not showing to me . Why..?


Mine too...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of City after rain - Arfa Technology Park

Picture Credit - Uzair Asim


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Durga Das And Devi Das Building,

Built 1929

Mall Road,

Near New Anarkali Chowk

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hiran Minar ( Deer Tower) in memory of lost baby deer - Completed in 1620 AD

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hiran Minar, Sheikhupura

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LimaCharlie

The charm of lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

LimaCharlie said:


> The charm of lahore


The envy of Paan khors lmao 😆


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

LimaCharlie said:


> The charm of lahore


that eiffiel tower is the cringiest thing in Lahore..nothing original about it..


----------



## LimaCharlie

-blitzkrieg- said:


> that eiffiel tower is the cringiest thing in Lahore..nothing original about it..


Agreed


Ahmet Pasha said:


> The envy of Paan khors lmao 😆


----------

